# Frustrating neighbor!



## Litz

When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."

He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...

Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.

End rant


----------



## Falkosmom

My neighbors think it is just fine to yell at my dog to shut up when I am with him in the yard and trying to teach him to ignore these particular neighbors. Yeah, after you yelling at him and me, he really is going to ignore you now.


----------



## Elaine

Nobody wants to listen to dogs barking and your dog barking at people minding their own business walking by, is not fine. I would be angry too. The fact that you let your dog bark is why your neighbors are insulting your dog, and they are right.


----------



## Clyde

People are ridiculous. I can't stand the sound of children playing and screaming it annoys me so much. But would I ever go over to my neighbours house and yell at them or their kids about the noise. Of course not their kids have every right to be playing in their yard.

So why do so many people think it is ok to interfere with other peoples dogs in the same way?

We actually had a person break into our home while my boyfriend was a sleep a number of years ago before we had any barky dogs The ones we had at the time were obviously terrified that someone had come in and didn't make a peep. Because of this incident most of our neighbours don't mind that our current dogs are more barky.

And I am not talking ridiculous amounts of barking. If they are playing in the yard and having a little fun or barking at the people who go through every ones recycling bins and that annoys the neighbours then I say the neighbours need to suck it up.


----------



## BroncoK

I disagree, I let my dogs bark because they tell me when someone is coming and not to mess with my house, sure some people find it annoying, maybe they aren't dog people? I have neighbors whose dogs bark all the time. I usually let her bark, but if it goes on and on and on then I'll call her back, but I usually let her bark at first to let people know she is here. But, that's just me!


----------



## llombardo

Elaine said:


> Nobody wants to listen to dogs barking and your dog barking at people minding their own business walking by, is not fine. I would be angry too. The fact that you let your dog bark is why your neighbors are insulting your dog, and they are right.


Wow this sure is not a post I would expect on a dog forum. Its not excessive and I would consider this quite normal if someone is in front of the home. This is what dogs do, this is what most owners want their dogs to do, and not you nor I nor a dog knows who is walking by to mind there own business or casing out a spot to rob---so let the dogs bark and when the house next door gets robbed because there were no signs of a dog barking let those neighbors scratch their ass trying to figure out why...this is when you can smile, give your dog a treat, and walk away!!


----------



## Bismarck

i agree with broncoK,

a barking dog is a deterrent, and as long as they don't go on and on, i'm perfectly fine with some warning barks.
i can always tell when someone is walking by, vs someone walking up to my door.
walking up to the door gets the full fledged, "are you sure you want to come here?".

i then tell them thank you, good job, and let the person inside.


----------



## msvette2u

Dogs bark. That's what they do. They don't write memos, they are dogs.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I don't mind being barked at when I walk by someones home. I know there's a dog in there and that's OK. BUT, non-stop, barking because they are bored, ignored, left outside, etc does get really old. 

If your dog is only barking when people walk past, your neighbor is out of line making comments. But, if your dog is a non-stop barker, then you probably should do something to discourage it. 

Scarlett ONLY barks if someone walks by with a dog, or if someone approaches the front door. My neighbors have a basset hound that is left outside all day and that dog barks constantly...and it's a big, LOUD bark. I will admit, it gets on my nerves. 

When we moved in here, my neighbors actually said they liked that Scarlett was rarely heard, but when they do hear her, they look out the window if they are home. Our homes are pretty close together, so even a dog barking inside will be heard in a neighboring home.


----------



## Twyla

I'm on both sides <sigh>

I have neighbors on one side that have dogs that would bark 24/7. Neighbors thought it was cool, we couldn't be in the backyard and talk. We took it on ourselves to train their dogs.

My 2 give 3 or 4 warning barks when someone comes into our yard or walking directly in front of the house. There isn't a reason for them to bark at any of the neighbors when they are outside or having someone over for a visit.


----------



## arycrest

If/when one of my neighbors complains about one of my dogs I listen ... they can cause lots of problems for dog owners if they choose too. I've never had anyone file a complaint with A/C, don't want one.


----------



## jakes mom

I don't like my dogs barking at people just walking past the house. If they hang around or come up the drive - that's a different matter.
______________
Sue


----------



## LukasGSD

My old neighbor and I loved each others dogs, so we were allowed to tell them to shut the **** up if they were barking obnoxiously. She knew that it was ok to ward off strangers that's their job. So it was a mutual understanding, especially since we didn't have a privacy fence or anything.

Now that I live elsewhere, I'm getting frustrated because I cant let my dogs out without the neighbors chi's starting a riot. And my dogs are louder so we get animal control called on us because they never bring their dogs inside.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

There is a home 100 yards from us with 2 chi's and a spitz that bark NON STOP at anything that moves. The older woman who owns them stands on her pool deck and says "Bad dogs...no bark." That's it?? The dogs also regularly escape and make a bee-line for my house. Scarlett doesn't even bark at them anymore...they just poop in my yard and by then the woman usually strolls down to get them. They are the least favorite part of our daily walk...going by that house drives me nuts. It's just a constant racket. I'm sure her neighbors just LOVE it. They also live right on the golf course cart path, so every few minutes a cart goes by...setting the little darlings on a bark-a-thon.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

It is up to you to decide if you want your dog to bark or not. I myself allow my boy to bark at anyone that strolls by, I consider that his job. We live at a dead end that abuts woods and a flood plain and there is no reason for anyone to be near my yard. If anyone comments about his barking I suggest that they find a different way to go than to pass by my property.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Elaine said:


> Nobody wants to listen to dogs barking and your dog barking at people minding their own business walking by, is not fine. I would be angry too. The fact that you let your dog bark is why your neighbors are insulting your dog, and they are right.


Agreed. I absolutely detest dogs that bark at me when I'm just walking by or walking my dog. 

If someone is on public property your dog has no business barking at them. Your dog doesn't own the sidewalk, and them walking by on the sidewalk is not threatening or suspicious behavior. I only care when people actually come onto my property.

A german shepherd silently staring at you from a window with a very alert expression is a lot scarier than a german shepherd barking it's fool head off for no reason.


----------



## GregK

jakes mom said:


> I don't like my dogs barking at people just walking past the house. If they hang around or come up the drive - that's a different matter.
> ______________
> Sue


 
Exactly!


----------



## KZoppa

Its one thing to bark to alert and warn that the dog is there and dont mess with the house but its entirely different if the dog barks constantly. My neighbors have a couple ankle biter type dogs. They turn the dogs outside and the dogs just sit there and bark at the fence at my house. Their dogs bark CONSTANTLY even when someone is outside with them. I dont mind a dog barking and letting me know they are there but to do so continually is uncalled for so i could understand if you were being yelled at for it. I do think your neighbor needs to get over it. I want me dogs to alert me to strangers outside my house. 

I let my dogs outside about an hour ago to go potty and stood out with them. Our neighbors were outside bbqing with friends for the holiday. I was informed how good my dogs are. They were impressed because they never know when my dogs are outside until they move and they hear their tags jingling. But you better believe if someone walks past that fence or our house that Riley feels the need to warn away, Shasta will take up arms with him. The neighbors ankle biters.... nope. Wouldnt believe there was a potential issue with how they bark CONSTANTLY.


----------



## selzer

It depends. 

If you have neighbors very close, if you are very close to a busy side walk, your dog may be a nuisance. Not everyone owns dogs, and not every one wants to be barked at by someone else's dog.

If your neighbors cannot enjoy their yard because of your dog's barking, that's a problem.

If people walking down the street/sidewalk can see your dog barking in the window and hear your dog barking, that is a problem. 

If you live in a quiet neighborhood, not much traffic, and the dog barks when he sees someone because it is out of the ordinary, well that is what dogs do. 

There are loons in the world that will call the police if someone's indoor dog barks once or twice within their home. But generally if a neighbor says something about your dog's barking, it is a problem that should be addressed.

That being said, I have a lot of dogs and twice a day the bark up a storm hoping I will veer off my normal path and feed them first. My neighbors have to be the most tolerant. But, I live in the country, I try to keep the neighbors on my good side, I have put up privacy fencing, and I make sure my dogs are under wraps all the time. So, so far, I have not had any serious neighbor problems.


----------



## Dainerra

think of it in light of the proposed law that Jack's Dad posted.
Would someone walking by consider your dog to be acting aggressively? If so that could create problems and fines for you. Even if your dog IS properly contained, if passerby's don't think so the burden is on you.


----------



## doggiedad

a barking dog is a nuisance. i take it your dog is left
alone in the yard so that's why she can bark freely.
why have a nuisance dog? you could trainy our dog
not bark at people passing. not sure why you're
annoyed because your neighbor doesn't want to hear
your dog barking.



Litz said:


> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."
> 
> He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant


----------



## llombardo

doggiedad said:


> a barking dog is a nuisance. i take it your dog is left
> alone in the yard so that's why she can bark freely.
> why have a nuisance dog? you could trainy our dog
> not bark at people passing. not sure why you're
> annoyed because your neighbor doesn't want to hear
> your dog barking.



The OP never said the dog was left alone in the yard...the dog sees someone walking past their house and is warning their owner. This is a good dog doing their job. If the neighbor doesn't want to hear it then they can get ear plugs, because I can guarantee that if they called animal control and complained that the dog barked at strangers walking by animal control would think the neighbors are crazy. If the OP does not think that its excessive barking then there is no reason to train the dog not to bark. And not everyone would agree that a barking dog is a nuisance...some might actually appreciate that dog and its ability to deter any danger.


----------



## Elaine

This is a bad dog and a bad owner. People have the right to walk down the street without being barked at. In many cities, this dog can be declared dangerous, no matter how loving the owners think she is. If the dog was barking at people coming up to the house or on the property, that would be another story. 

I, for one, would be having animal control on speed dial untill the dog was declared a nuisance and the owner fined until they woke up and smelled the coffee.


----------



## selzer

I have to wonder which neighbor is frustrating. The one with the barking dog, or the one that said something about it.


----------



## chelle

Elaine said:


> *This is a bad dog and a bad owner*. People have the right to walk down the street without being barked at. In many cities, this dog can be declared dangerous, no matter how loving the owners think she is. If the dog was barking at people coming up to the house or on the property, that would be another story.
> 
> I, for one, would be having animal control on speed dial untill the dog was declared a nuisance and the owner fined until they woke up and smelled the coffee.


Rude, out of line. You are such the expert that you can call this owner AND dog "bad" over this post. Get over yourself. 

My home is set far from the road. No one casually takes walks down this road, so when the very unusual random person happens to walk down the road, my dogs bark at them. I am outside with them, so they let off a few barks and I make it known I am acknowledging what they're seeing, and I don't let them bark, but I sure do let them watch. 

Children from the surrounding neighborhood sometimes get very close to my property line -- and often come into my property line (in spite of No Trespassing signs) -- and guess what, my dogs bark at them. (Again, I acknowledge and say oh great, some kids, let's go toss the ball.. and they're fine and off we go.)

I have deep woods to my north and east and every great once in awhile, teenagers sneak over there to smoke or whatever -- and guess what -- my dogs bark at them. 

Granted, if I lived somewhere that many people were walking by on dog walks and such, I would train my dog(s) to not bark at passers-by. At the least, I would be outside with the dog attempting some LAT or whatever else. OP, this is honestly a good thing to try because it could really help with teaching the dog under distraction. So take it as a training opportunity!

The OP never actually said the dog is outside alone.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

chelle said:


> * Rude, out of line. * You are such the expert that you can call this owner AND dog "bad" over this post. Get over yourself.
> 
> My home is set far from the road. No one casually takes walks down this road, so when the very unusual random person happens to walk down the road, my dogs bark at them. I am outside with them, so they let off a few barks and I make it known I am acknowledging what they're seeing, and I don't let them bark, but I sure do let them watch.
> 
> Children from the surrounding neighborhood sometimes get very close to my property line -- and often come into my property line (in spite of No Trespassing signs) -- and guess what, my dogs bark at them. (Again, I acknowledge and say oh great, some kids, let's go toss the ball.. and they're fine and off we go.)
> 
> I have deep woods to my north and east and every great once in awhile, teenagers sneak over there to smoke or whatever -- and guess what -- my dogs bark at them.
> 
> Granted, if I lived somewhere that many people were walking by on dog walks and such, I would train my dog(s) to not bark at passers-by. At the least, I would be outside with the dog attempting some LAT or whatever else. OP, this is honestly a good thing to try because it could really help with teaching the dog under distraction. So take it as a training opportunity!
> 
> The OP never actually said the dog is outside alone.


Agreed..


----------



## Falkosmom

Dainerra said:


> think of it in light of the proposed law that Jack's Dad posted.
> Would someone walking by consider your dog to be acting aggressively? If so that could create problems and fines for you. Even if your dog IS properly contained, if passerby's don't think so the burden is on you.


Where I live dogs barking excessively is considered a public nuisance and is illegal, aggression and confinement irrelevant, the police can and will show up on your doorstep. 

One can also be sued because nuisance barking can interfere with a neighbor's right to private use and enjoyment of land. 

OP, be careful, your neighbor's may be taping your dogs now preparing for a court case, expect to lose.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

When Dakoda sees someone walking by our house, she barks once to alert us and then just watches them curiously. If they pull into our driveway/walk to the house she will growl lightly and bark three times (unless she knows them, in which case she barks twice and plops down on her bed so I can let them in). I see no problem with the dog alerting the OP to a person. It us clearly stated that when she calls the dog, it stops barking and goes to her. Now if the dog was just barking incessantly then I would see a problem. But that doesn't look like the case...


----------



## keiko

Are people truly this ignorant? Dogs bark, especially at people they don't know. God help us.


----------



## keiko

i used to live near this police officer whose dogs barked the entire night every night. nobody complained.


----------



## Elaine

chelle said:


> Rude, out of line. You are such the expert that you can call this owner AND dog "bad" over this post. Get over yourself.


It seems like the pot calling the kettle black here. Get over yourself right back at ya!


----------



## keiko

Elaine said:


> This is a bad dog and a bad owner. People have the right to walk down the street without being barked at. In many cities, this dog can be declared dangerous, no matter how loving the owners think she is. If the dog was barking at people coming up to the house or on the property, that would be another story.
> 
> I, for one, would be having animal control on speed dial untill the dog was declared a nuisance and the owner fined until they woke up and smelled the coffee.


What planet do you live in?


----------



## llombardo

Elaine said:


> This is a bad dog and a bad owner. People have the right to walk down the street without being barked at. In many cities, this dog can be declared dangerous, no matter how loving the owners think she is. If the dog was barking at people coming up to the house or on the property, that would be another story.
> 
> I, for one, would be having animal control on speed dial untill the dog was declared a nuisance and the owner fined until they woke up and smelled the coffee.


This is the Chicago Law....(I would guess that this is pretty standard)
There is no law suits or court cases and I hope that you are not the only one with Animal Control on speed dial, because you surely would look like a cranky nuisance kind of neighbor if you chose to do what you said you would do here in the big city

Although neighbors of a home with a continuously barking dog can call animal control to report the dog, *it doesn't necessarily mean that the owners will receive a citation*. Once a complaint is received, an animal control officer will visit the home where the suspected barking dog resides. Unless the animal control officer hears the barking himself, he will need at least two more neighbors to sign and "swear" the citation. These neighbors cannot reside within the same household, which means that three different neighbors at three different residences would have to sign the citations, swearing that they have heard the barking dog.
Although some neighbors would probably prefer the law to apply to all barking dogs, barking dog fines in Chicago are usually only imposed on pet owners whose dogs bark continually. *A person will not usually be cited if his dog is reported for barking and no indication of continuous barking is evident. Under the law, continuous barking constitutes barking that goes on for 10 minutes or more.* Furthermore, the barking must be louder than what would be considered a normal conversational tone at more than 100 feet.


----------



## llombardo

keiko said:


> i used to live near this police officer whose dogs barked the entire night every night. nobody complained.


Now those are smart neighbors


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Where I live dogs barking excessively is considered a public nuisance and is illegal, aggression and confinement irrelevant, the police can and will show up on your doorstep.
> 
> One can also be sued because nuisance barking can interfere with a neighbor's right to private use and enjoyment of land.
> 
> OP, be careful, your neighbor's may be taping your dogs now preparing for a court case, expect to lose.


Sounds like a place i'd rather not live in. actually i would think the neighbors aren't too nice either.


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> This is the Chicago Law....(I would guess that this is pretty standard)
> There is no law suits or court cases and I hope that you are not the only one with Animal Control on speed dial, because you surely would look like a cranky nuisance kind of neighbor if you chose to do what you said you would do here in the big city
> 
> Although neighbors of a home with a continuously barking dog can call animal control to report the dog, *it doesn't necessarily mean that the owners will receive a citation*. Once a complaint is received, an animal control officer will visit the home where the suspected barking dog resides. Unless the animal control officer hears the barking himself, he will need at least two more neighbors to sign and "swear" the citation. These neighbors cannot reside within the same household, which means that three different neighbors at three different residences would have to sign the citations, swearing that they have heard the barking dog.
> Although some neighbors would probably prefer the law to apply to all barking dogs, barking dog fines in Chicago are usually only imposed on pet owners whose dogs bark continually. *A person will not usually be cited if his dog is reported for barking and no indication of continuous barking is evident. Under the law, continuous barking constitutes barking that goes on for 10 minutes or more.* Furthermore, the barking must be louder than what would be considered a normal conversational tone at more than 100 feet.


that's why some people aren't worthy as dogs.


----------



## llombardo

keiko said:


> Are people truly this ignorant? Dogs bark, especially at people they don't know. God help us.



Are you serious?? That is what they are suppose to do Darn it, I made an appointment to have their vocal chords removed because I couldn't train the darn critters to shut up


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> The OP never said the dog was left alone in the yard...the dog sees someone walking past their house and is warning their owner.* This is a good dog doing their job.*


Exactly!


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> Are you serious?? That is what they are suppose to do Darn it, I made an appointment to have their vocal chords removed because I couldn't train the darn critters to shut up


i say we will shut up the dogs as soon as the neighbors would shut up their traps as well. of course it'll never happen because these types of people whine about everything!


----------



## keiko

Syaoransbear said:


> Agreed. I absolutely detest dogs that bark at me when I'm just walking by or walking my dog.
> 
> If someone is on public property your dog has no business barking at them. Your dog doesn't own the sidewalk, and them walking by on the sidewalk is not threatening or suspicious behavior. I only care when people actually come onto my property.
> 
> A german shepherd silently staring at you from a window with a very alert expression is a lot scarier than a german shepherd barking it's fool head off for no reason.


the dog doesn't own the sidewalk but neither do you


----------



## chelle

Elaine said:


> It seems like the pot calling the kettle black here. Get over yourself right back at ya!


Care to elaborate on the pot and kettle business?

We all know you are the ultimate expert, so surely you can explain this to the rest of us newbies.

I do recall you recently said there is no more you can learn when it comes to dog training. Therefore, you are surely bursting with knowledge that you can infuse us with here.... or are drive-by judgements more your speciality?


----------



## keiko

seriously folks, my dog is indoors so no problem here but i find it troubling that people HERE would have dogs doing what they do: bark. So you walk across the yard and unless you plan to stay there, what's a couple minutes of barking? Yeah the owner could train the dog more but hey that's their dog and it's not out biting people. i find it sad people can be so judgmental even to a dog, our best friend!


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> Are people truly this ignorant? Dogs bark, especially at people they don't know. God help us.


I live near a bus route and a pick up/drop off for school busses. Any dogs living near me would be barking long before the sun begins to shine and well into the night if permitted. If you lived by me and I allowed my dogs to bark at passersby, you would be one of the first people calling the police, Tybor's bark can make one's ears bleed! 



llombardo said:


> This is the Chicago Law....(I would guess that this is pretty standard)
> There is no law suits or court cases and I hope that you are not the only one with Animal Control on speed dial, because you surely would look like a cranky nuisance kind of neighbor if you chose to do what you said you would do here in the big city
> 
> Although neighbors of a home with a continuously barking dog can call animal control to report the dog, *it doesn't necessarily mean that the owners will receive a citation*. Once a complaint is received, an animal control officer will visit the home where the suspected barking dog resides. Unless the animal control officer hears the barking himself, he will need at least two more neighbors to sign and "swear" the citation. These neighbors cannot reside within the same household, which means that three different neighbors at three different residences would have to sign the citations, swearing that they have heard the barking dog.
> Although some neighbors would probably prefer the law to apply to all barking dogs, barking dog fines in Chicago are usually only imposed on pet owners whose dogs bark continually. *A person will not usually be cited if his dog is reported for barking and no indication of continuous barking is evident. Under the law, continuous barking constitutes barking that goes on for 10 minutes or more.* Furthermore, the barking must be louder than what would be considered a normal conversational tone at more than 100 feet.


Yes, there is suing for barking dogs where you live. The United States Constitution is the supreme law of the United States of America. State and local laws do not trump federal.


----------



## llombardo

keiko said:


> seriously folks, my dog is indoors so no problem here but i find it troubling that people HERE would have dogs doing what they do: bark. So you walk across the yard and unless you plan to stay there, what's a couple minutes of barking? Yeah the owner could train the dog more but hey that's their dog and it's not out biting people. i find it sad people can be so judgmental even to a dog, our best friend!



I find it quite hypocritical that a person can actually say some of these things and actually claim to be an animal lover...that would be the most conditional animal lover I've ever seen


----------



## keiko

chelle said:


> Care to elaborate on the pot and kettle business?
> 
> We all know you are the ultimate expert, so surely you can explain this to the rest of us newbies.
> 
> I do recall you recently said there is no more you can learn when it comes to dog training. Therefore, you are surely bursting with knowledge that you can infuse us with here.... or are drive-by judgements more your speciality?


do you REALLY think you can use logic on someone clearly not open-minded enough to a barking dog? come on, seriously


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> I find it quite hypocritical that a person can actually say some of these things and actually claim to be an animal lover...that would be the most conditional animal lover I've ever seen


now i feel sorry for their poor dogs! their neighbors should keep a close eye on animal abuse!


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> do you REALLY think you can use logic on someone clearly not open-minded enough to a barking dog? come on, seriously


And what about somebody closed minded to noise pollution? What about babies sleeping? People that work late/night shifts? How would you like a dog barking outside your window all night when you are trying to sleep or your kids need to be up in the morning for school?


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> I live near a bus route and a pick up/drop off for school busses. Any dogs living near me would be barking long before the sun begins to shine and well into the night if permitted. If you lived by me and I allowed my dogs to bark at passersby, you would be one of the first people calling the police, Tybor's bark can make one's ears bleed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is suing for barking dogs where you live. The United States Constitution is the supreme law of the United States of America. State and local laws do not trump federal.


no the laws are biased against dogs because they're made for people. fortunately there are people who don't bother to harass people with frivolous complaints about barking dogs just because they can. they are actually more annoying to me than any untrained dog barking for the time it takes to walk past a house. what's sad is that i'm hearing these sentiments in a dog forum.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> I live near a bus route and a pick up/drop off for school busses. Any dogs living near me would be barking long before the sun begins to shine and well into the night if permitted. If you lived by me and I allowed my dogs to bark at passersby, you would be one of the first people calling the police, Tybor's bark can make one's ears bleed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is suing for barking dogs where you live. The United States Constitution is the supreme law of the United States of America. State and local laws do not trump federal.


They pick up kids right in front of my house, the dogs bark sometimes, sometimes they don't. I'm not training them not to. I would never call the police on a barking dog, I find it almost second nature to hear dogs barking and kids playing. I would make sure the dog is not being abused or neglected. You can sue whoever you want, but you will be laughed out of court on that case...especially here in Chicago. You would have to prove without a reasonable doubt that the dog/dogs in question are doing some kind of damage in the end it would be only a matter of money and the dog will still be barking...it would really be considered one of those vanity kind of lawsuits that most people look down on.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> And what about somebody closed minded to noise pollution? What about babies sleeping? People that work late/night shifts? How would you like a dog barking outside your window all night when you are trying to sleep or your kids need to be up in the morning for school?


like i said i used to live next door to a police officer with barking dogs that barked all night. didn't bother me one iota. better than nosy neighbors who have nothing better to do than complain about barking dogs and i bet that wouldn't be the only issue he or she would be complaining and whining about. endless nuisance and noise pollution and im not talking about the dogs.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> And what about somebody closed minded to noise pollution? What about babies sleeping? People that work late/night shifts? How would you like a dog barking outside your window all night when you are trying to sleep or your kids need to be up in the morning for school?


This is a completely different scenario then what was presented by the OP..I would have issues with the dog being outside all night and I would use the barking to get animal control out to make sure the dog wasn't being abused.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> They pick up kids right in front of my house, the dogs bark sometimes, sometimes they don't. I'm not training them not to. I would never call the police on a barking dog, I find it almost second nature to hear dogs barking and kids playing. I would make sure the dog is not being abused or neglected. You can sue whoever you want, but you will be laughed out of court on that case...especially here in Chicago. You would have to prove without a reasonable doubt that the dog/dogs in question are doing some kind of damage in the end it would be only a matter of money and the dog will still be barking...it would really be considered one of those vanity kind of lawsuits that most people look down on.


So you are a judge now?


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> like i said i used to live next door to a police officer with barking dogs that barked all night. didn't bother me one iota. better than nosy neighbors who have nothing better to do than complain about barking dogs and i bet that wouldn't be the only issue he or she would be complaining and whining about. endless nuisance and noise pollution and im not talking about the dogs.


Glad it does not bother you. Barking dogs do bother me. I don't like it and I find it unacceptable. I do not let my dogs nuisance bark. I respect my neighbors.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> This is a completely different scenario then what was presented by the OP..I would have issues with the dog being outside all night and I would use the barking to get animal control out to make sure the dog wasn't being abused.


So that is your night. For the person that works the night shift, their night is the daytime. They are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet as well.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> So you are a judge now?



This is just how things are here...yes I've been to my share of all kinds of court cases..I studied law and it was part of my class There are so many more things for people to go to court over and I'm guessing if you did a poll, especially with people from places like Chicago, the general idea would be that this kind of case is frivolous..the only thing its about is the money because thats all it can be about...nothing more then $$$$$$ and someone that has nothing better to do.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Glad it does not bother you. Barking dogs do bother me. I don't like it and I find it unacceptable. I do not let my dogs nuisance bark. I respect my neighbors.


does an opera or concert or a movie bother you? they're probably louder and lasts for hours. point is, it's the interpretation of what's respect to you. to me a dog barking doesn't mean anything but a dog barking. how do people living around airports deal with planes flying above or next to highways or a busy road or next to a fire station or etc etc etc. let's face it, some people are simply irritable by nature and **** it if a dog were to bark in their presence!


----------



## Twyla

keiko said:


> no the laws are biased against dogs because they're made for people. fortunately there are people who don't bother to harass people with frivolous complaints about barking dogs just because they can. they are actually more annoying to me than any untrained dog barking for the time it takes to walk past a house. what's sad is that i'm hearing these sentiments in a dog forum.


It isn't frivolous complaints when dogs bark 24/7, interrupt sleep, interfere with just the simply quality of life for the neighbors. Your dogs can bark, but once it affects someone else they become a nuisance. Dogs bark, that is a given. They can also be trained to bark when its appropriate - warning bark, just like they are trained to sit, stay, down etc.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> So that is your night. For the person that works the night shift, their night is the daytime. They are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet as well.


Yes and lets keep all the kids inside playing video games and eating junk food, because the neighbor works the nightshift.....no riding your bike, playing in your yard, or making any kind of noise until our neighbor wakes up...REALLY?? Its the same concept...they are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet right? Are you saying that kids are a nuisance too?


----------



## llombardo

Twyla said:


> It isn't frivolous complaints when dogs bark 24/7, interrupt sleep, interfere with just the simply quality of life for the neighbors. Your dogs can bark, but once it affects someone else they become a nuisance. Dogs bark, that is a given. They can also be trained to bark when its appropriate - warning bark, just like they are trained to sit, stay, down etc.


If the dog is outside 24/7 and left on its own, it will bark whether its trained to or not...why shouldn't it? Nobody is there to tell it no? This would be a case of neglect not a nuisance dog.


----------



## Falkosmom

Litz said:


> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."


 
Your neighbor is correct. It is about training and not about getting your dog to know everybody in the neighborhood. 



Litz said:


> I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant


This is not about desensitizing, it is about training the command quiet. It is not the work you make it out to be. My dogs are not permitted to bark at everybody that passes by. And everybody that passes by are not allowed access to my dogs. I don't want them to be desensitized to everybody that comes near the house. They watch and exercise their instincts on who is friend or foe, they do not bark at everybody.


----------



## Verivus

Sorry, if I'm walking my dogs and you're dog is barking at me and you're not doing anything to stop it, I will be very annoyed. If I was your neighbor and your dog is nuisance barking, I will call animal control because it's annoying. Heck I hate when my dogs bark at people for no reason. I love dogs, but I hate owners who have no respect for others, because that's what it boils down to. In these situations owners should realize they need to control their dog.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> This is just how things are here...yes I've been to my share of all kinds of court cases..I studied law and it was part of my class There are so many more things for people to go to court over and I'm guessing if you did a poll, especially with people from places like Chicago, the general idea would be that this kind of case is frivolous..the only thing its about is the money because thats all it can be about...nothing more then $$$$$$ and someone that has nothing better to do.


It may be how things are in your mind, but the constitution is for everybody no matter where you live. You can try to wish it away, but these things go to court all the time. There is no law written that says when they do that they have to notify *you*. I can tell you a few things about real estate law. Everybody is not stupid and you are not the only one that know anything and everything. Stop being so insulting.


----------



## keiko

Twyla said:


> It isn't frivolous complaints when dogs bark 24/7, interrupt sleep, interfere with just the simply quality of life for the neighbors. Your dogs can bark, but once it affects someone else they become a nuisance. Dogs bark, that is a given. They can also be trained to bark when its appropriate - warning bark, just like they are trained to sit, stay, down etc.


In your ideal world that would be the case and i would like that too. but bottomline is dogs are dogs and there are some that will bark and follow you along the fence line while you walk past their house. sorry to call both owner and dog bad is anal.


----------



## Twyla

Verivus said:


> Sorry, if I'm walking my dogs and you're dog is barking at me and you're not doing anything to stop it, I will be very annoyed. If I was your neighbor and your dog is nuisance barking, I will call animal control because it's annoying. Heck I hate when my dogs bark at people for no reason. I love dogs, but I hate owners who have no respect for others, because that's what it boils down to. In these situations owners should realize they need to control their dog.


That is what it really comes down to.

Training and Respect


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Sorry, if I'm walking my dogs and you're dog is barking at me and you're not doing anything to stop it, I will be very annoyed. If I was your neighbor and your dog is nuisance barking, I will call animal control because it's annoying. Heck I hate when my dogs bark at people for no reason. I love dogs, but I hate owners who have no respect for others, because that's what it boils down to. In these situations owners should realize they need to control their dog.


i have dogs bark at my dog ALL the time nonstop. doesn't bother me a bit. but to each his/her own. if you want to file a complaint if you were in my position you have every right to waste your time


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> does an opera or concert or a movie bother you? they're probably louder and lasts for hours. point is, it's the interpretation of what's respect to you. to me a dog barking doesn't mean anything but a dog barking. how do people living around airports deal with planes flying above or next to highways or a busy road or next to a fire station or etc etc etc. let's face it, some people are simply irritable by nature and **** it if a dog were to bark in their presence!


Well then call me irritable. I like my peace and quiet. I have no problem with a dog barking on occasion for short periods of time. I have everything against excessive barking.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> Yes and lets keep all the kids inside playing video games and eating junk food, because the neighbor works the nightshift.....no riding your bike, playing in your yard, or making any kind of noise until our neighbor wakes up...REALLY?? Its the same concept...they are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet right? Are you saying that kids are a nuisance too?


Off topic, don't you think? Perhaps you should start another thread.


----------



## Twyla

keiko said:


> In your ideal world that would be the case and i would like that too. but bottomline is dogs are dogs and there are some that will bark and follow you along the fence line while you walk past their house. sorry to call both owner and dog bad is anal.


It's called lack of training and lazy owners. In the ideal world, owners would take the responsibility of training, instead they don't have time, it takes to much time or 'no one complains'.


----------



## Verivus

keiko said:


> i have dogs bark at my dog ALL the time nonstop. doesn't bother me a bit. but to each his/her own. if you want to file a complaint if you were in my position you have every right to waste your time


Like I said, it comes down to being respectful of others. You should learn what respect is and take some classes for your passive aggression. Over and out!


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Well then call me irritable. I like my peace and quiet. I have no problem with a dog barking on occasion for short periods of time. I have everything against excessive barking.


well apparently "excessive" here is a dog barking while walking the length of a house. and you call yourselves dog lovers.


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Like I said, it comes down to being respectful of others. You should learn what respect is and take some classes for your passive aggression. Over and out!


you should learn how to not be annoyed over every little thing especially a dog barking like a crime was being committed.


----------



## llombardo

This has got to be one of the most anal arguments I have ever seen on here. If the OP wants the dog to bark and alert them when people are walking by so be it. If the neighbors don't like it, they can call animal control and again animal control is not going to do anything for a dog that barks when someone walks by. Nuisance barking is a continual barking and this is not the case in the original post. The neighbors are crab asses that want something to bitch about. If I'm walking down the street with my dog and I see a dog barking and running the fence line, I cross the street..what is the big deal? You are in that dogs space and that is its home....he said she said, thats what this would turn into in a lawsuit not to mention the cost of filing, lawyer, etc..is it worth it? Well I guess so to some, but I seriously see lots more issues out there then a dog barking...you know like drug dealing, dog fighting, murder? Those are the things that people need to bitch about if anything is ever going to change.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> well apparently "excessive" here is a dog barking while walking the length of a house. and you call yourselves dog lovers.


If it is all day long barking at dozens and dozens of people passing by, how could it not be classified as excessive?

It is very selfish and disrespectful to know that it bothers other people and it is illegal and to not give a hoot. Hooray for you and the h*** with the next guy. How lovely.


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> This has got to be one of the most anal arguments I have ever seen on here. If the OP wants the dog to bark and alert them when people are walking by so be it. If the neighbors don't like it, they can call animal control and again animal control is not going to do anything for a dog that barks when someone walks by. Nuisance barking is a continual barking and this is not the case in the original post. The neighbors are crab asses that want something to bitch about. If I'm walking down the street with my dog and I see a dog barking and running the fence line, I cross the street..what is the big deal? You are in that dogs space and that is its home....he said she said, thats what this would turn into in a lawsuit not to mention the cost of filing, lawyer, etc..is it worth it? Well I guess so to some, but I seriously see lots more issues out there then a dog barking...you know like drug dealing, dog fighting, murder? Those are the things that people need to bitch about if anything is ever going to change.


that's why they turned to the strawman issue of barking 24/7. but of course these are people who expect everyone's world to just be like their own, prim and proper. never mind of the fact it's all in their heads that a dog barking while walking near someone ELSE's property is annoying and unlawful.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> that's why they turned to the strawman issue of barking 24/7. but of course these are people who expect everyone's world to just be like their own, prim and proper. never mind of the fact it's all in their heads that a dog barking while walking near someone ELSE's property is annoying and unlawful.


Sad when that someone ELSE's property is adjacent to yours.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> Off topic, don't you think? Perhaps you should start another thread.


No... what is off topic is everything from the 3rd or 4th post on here...this was a rant about a dog that barks at someone when they are walking by the house...it is a 20-30 second stretch at most, with the dog coming if called by the owner. This is NOT a nuisance dog....this is a crabby neighbor complaining because they want to. There is nothing wrong with a dog barking to alert their owner of something that is not right. And most dogs will alert their owners...its a given.


----------



## Verivus

Falkosmom said:


> Sad when that someone ELSE's property is adjacent to yours.


It's impossible to argue with those two. They are apparently all-knowing and much better then us crabapples. :wild:


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Sad when that someone ELSE's property is adjacent to yours.


The OP was working on it. But if his neighbor was so anal, the authorities would be called and the dog taken away or sent to the pound. that's what you want?


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> If it is all day long barking at dozens and dozens of people passing by, how could it not be classified as excessive?
> 
> It is very selfish and disrespectful to know that it bothers other people and it is illegal and to not give a hoot. Hooray for you and the h*** with the next guy. How lovely.



Where does it say anywhere that there are dozens and dozens of people walking by? This is a pretty big assumption. It is not illegal for a dog to bark at someone walking by...where do you get this from? Nuisance barking and a dog barking at people passing by in intervals is not the same..not even close.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> No... what is off topic is everything from the 3rd or 4th post on here...this was a rant about a dog that barks at someone when they are walking by the house...it is a 20-30 second stretch at most, with the dog coming if called by the owner. This is NOT a nuisance dog....this is a crabby neighbor complaining because they want to. There is nothing wrong with a dog barking to alert their owner of something that is not right. And most dogs will alert their owners...its a given.


And where did you read that this happens only a few seconds at a time? Regardless, if it happens several times a minute, it is a nuisance. OP never stated how often or how long the barking occurs, only that they could not be bothered with training this dog and they were ranting because the neighbor did not appreciate their dog barking at every passerby. 

Where are you getting your information?


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> The OP was working on it. But if his neighbor was so anal, the authorities would be called and the dog taken away or sent to the pound. that's what you want?


It is not my dog or my neighbor, I could not care less. However, the neighbor is trying to do the right thing by giving OP a chance to remedy an unacceptable situation before taking further action. At least one neighbor grasps the concept of being neighborly.


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> It's impossible to argue with those two. They are apparently all-knowing and much better then us crabapples. :wild:


we're not all knowing but we have good common sense and understanding that sometimes dogs take time to train and to have understanding of the owner etc etc. you know, love peace and all that. reporting on him and his dog isn't the solution.


----------



## Falkosmom

Verivus said:


> It's impossible to argue with those two. They are apparently all-knowing and much better then us crabapples. :wild:


I know you can't argue with them, but it is sad when you can't reason with people.


----------



## llombardo

Verivus said:


> It's impossible to argue with those two. They are apparently all-knowing and much better then us crabapples. :wild:


Please define nuisance barking? Then define a dog that barks at someone walking by? How is this even remotely the same? The timing, the kind of bark, all of it is completely opposite to one another...If a dog is out there barking continually for a 1/2 hour, I would consider that a possible problem, but I would still go check out the situation before I called animal control..maybe the owner is laying there hurt and the dog is alerting someone..yep that's a nuisance As a general rule a dog is going to bark for a reason, whether that reason is good/bad or acceptable/unacceptable, there is still a reason. It sees something, its hungry, it wants attention,etc...that is really just what dogs do, some more then others.


----------



## Verivus

keiko said:


> we're not all knowing but we have good common sense and understanding that sometimes dogs take time to train and to have understanding of the owner etc etc. you know, love peace and all that. reporting on him and his dog isn't the solution.


If you had good common sense you would have read that the owner is NOT training the issue because the OP thinks it's pointless. So yes, if you aren't working on the problem I'm going to report you.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> Please define nuisance barking? Then define a dog that barks at someone walking by? How is this even remotely the same? The timing, the kind of bark, all of it is completely opposite to one another...If a dog is out there barking continually for a 1/2 hour, I would consider that a possible problem, but I would still go check out the situation before I called animal control..maybe the owner is laying there hurt and the dog is alerting someone..yep that's a nuisance As a general rule a dog is going to bark for a reason, whether that reason is good/bad or acceptable/unacceptable, there is still a reason. It sees something, its hungry, it wants attention,etc...that is really just what dogs do, some more then others.


How do you know this dog is not barking for a 1/2 hour straight? Maybe the dog is barking for an hour straight. How do you know? Who said the neighbor is going to call animal control? Where are you going your information?

You assume too much. May I suggest you reread the opening post and regather the facts. None of what you are arguing has been determined. Just because OP says it isn't so, doesn't make it the gospel truth. If it were, the neighbor probably would not be complainng. Assume the truth lies somewhere in the middle, that usually makes a good starting point.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> I know you can't argue with them, but it is sad when you can't reason with people.


Telling me a dog barking at strangers is unacceptable isn't reasonable. Pressing charges because of the dog isn't reasonable. What's reasonable to me is having a neighborly spirit and a love of dogs. If you have that, where's the problem? Sorry you guys are crabapples.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> And where did you read that this happens only a few seconds at a time?*How long does it take you to walk 50 ft?* Regardless, if it happens several times a minute, it is a nuisance.*There is no way in **** that it happens several times a minute unless the OP is smack dab in the middle of a city* OP never stated how often or how long the barking occurs,*The OP states that the dog comes when called and its in the window barking* only that they could not be bothered with training this dog and they were ranting because the neighbor did not appreciate their dog barking at every passerby. *The bigger issue is the dog just does not like the neighbor and that is evident in the OP's comment about the dog not knowing the neighbor*
> 
> Where are you getting your information?


 *I'm getting my info from the OP, where are you getting yours from?
*


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> If you had good common sense you would have read that the owner is NOT training the issue because the OP thinks it's pointless. So yes, if you aren't working on the problem I'm going to report you.


don't be too surprised if someone else report on you for some misdeeds you've done as well. if there are more people like you, this country would be a litigation happy country. oh too late.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> How do you know this dog is not barking for a 1/2 hour straight? Maybe the dog is barking for an hour straight. How do you know? Who said the neighbor is going to call animal control? Where are you going your information?
> 
> You assume too much. May I suggest you reread the opening post and regather the facts. None of what you are arguing has been determined. Just because OP says it isn't so, doesn't make it the gospel truth. If it were, the neighbor probably would not be complainng. Assume the truth lies somewhere in the middle, that usually makes a good starting point.


From the OP........
_So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her_ Immediately doesn't mean 1/2 hour straight, it means immediately. I am not arguing anything other then the fact that this dog is not a nuisance based on what the OP stated themselves.....are you crazy? The OP posted the thread and we are not suppose to believe what they are saying? No I believe everything that the OP has stated based on opinions right from people on this board that believe dogs shouldn't bark at anything....obviously this is exactly how the neighbor feels. I haven't assumed anything, I'm basing anything that I say on what the OP wrote.


----------



## Falkosmom

Litz said:


> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."
> 
> He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant


Llombardo, 
I am getting my information from right here. None of your misinformaton is anywhere to be found. You just want to argue about whimisical nonfactual musings. Nothing new.


----------



## Verivus

keiko said:


> don't be too surprised if someone else report on you for some misdeeds you've done as well. if there are more people like you, this country would be a litigation happy country. oh too late.


I give people a chance to rectify the situation, whatever it may be. THAT is being neighborly/respectful, whatever. If the person does not choose to do anything then yes I will report it. Everyone deserves a chance to fix something, because they may not be aware it is a problem. But if you're just going to brush it off because of your holier-then-thou attitude, then you get what's coming. I'm a pretty tolerant person, but I'm not going to be in a "neighborly spirit" forever and it's pretty stupid if you expect me to be.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> Llombardo,
> I am getting my information from right here. None of your misinformaton is anywhere to be found. You just want to argue about whimisical nonfactual musings. Nothing new.


What am I arguing about? What am I misinformed about? Please do inform me!!


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> Telling me a dog barking at strangers is unacceptable isn't reasonable. Pressing charges because of the dog isn't reasonable. What's reasonable to me is having a neighborly spirit and a love of dogs. If you have that, where's the problem? Sorry you guys are crabapples.


Crabapple and proud of it, but always respectful of my neighbors. No, barking at strangers passing my house is not reasonable. Not saying it never happens, but, as one neighbor once said, one would never know I had dogs if you did not see them. What a compliment!


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> What am I arguing about? What am I misinformed about? Please do inform me!!


No problem, just go back and read everything you have posted. The majority of *your* facts are not backed by what OP originally posted. You are arguing assumptions *you have made*, _not the facts presented._


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Good grief people. The OP stated the dog will bark at the window. HOWEVER upon being called, it stops. Yes it can be stopped with training. Yes, this is likely OP's "alarm system." Yes the neighbors and passers by probably dislike and find it annoying. But I have to say that if I had a neighbor speak to me about my dog this way I would be furious. Unless the OP has been untruthful, I don't think this sounds like nuisance barking. JMO. So let's all stop arguing.

OP- Maybe if you do not want to stop barking completely, work on having the dog only bark once or twice and only when someone approaches your home? The neighbor couldn't say anything then because the dog is simply alerting you to someone coming to your house.


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> No problem, just go back and read everything you have posted. The majority of *your* facts are not backed by what OP originally posted. You are arguing assumptions *you have made*, _not the facts presented._


Original Post
When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."

He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...

Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.

End rant 




Not only did I reread everything I posted I reposted my posts for you to reread... I don't believe that I argued anything incorrectly or put things in that didn't exist...most of my posts were strictly based on the definition of a nuisance dog compared to a dog that barks when strangers walk by. A few of the posts are in response to arguments or statements made by others(other then the OP), so please just point out in my posts what facts are not backed up, because the only thing that I really posted that was a fact was the law in Chicago on nuisance dogs....really you do need to explain now that its all in front of you..I'm just trying to make things easier

*POST 1*--OPINION
Wow this sure is not a post I would expect on a dog forum. Its not excessive and I would consider this quite normal if someone is in front of the home. This is what dogs do, this is what most owners want their dogs to do, and not you nor I nor a dog knows who is walking by to mind there own business or casing out a spot to rob---so let the dogs bark and when the house next door gets robbed because there were no signs of a dog barking let those neighbors scratch their ass trying to figure out why...this is when you can smile, give your dog a treat, and walk away!!

*POST 2*OPINION BASED on What was written or not written...
The OP never said the dog was left alone in the yard...the dog sees someone walking past their house and is warning their owner. This is a good dog doing their job. If the neighbor doesn't want to hear it then they can get ear plugs, because I can guarantee that if they called animal control and complained that the dog barked at strangers walking by animal control would think the neighbors are crazy. If the OP does not think that its excessive barking then there is no reason to train the dog not to bark. And not everyone would agree that a barking dog is a nuisance...some might actually appreciate that dog and its ability to deter any danger.

*POST 3* FACT
This is the Chicago Law....(I would guess that this is pretty standard)
There is no law suits or court cases and I hope that you are not the only one with Animal Control on speed dial, because you surely would look like a cranky nuisance kind of neighbor if you chose to do what you said you would do here in the big city

*POST 4* FACT
Although neighbors of a home with a continuously barking dog can call animal control to report the dog, it doesn't necessarily mean that the owners will receive a citation. Once a complaint is received, an animal control officer will visit the home where the suspected barking dog resides. Unless the animal control officer hears the barking himself, he will need at least two more neighbors to sign and "swear" the citation. These neighbors cannot reside within the same household, which means that three different neighbors at three different residences would have to sign the citations, swearing that they have heard the barking dog.
Although some neighbors would probably prefer the law to apply to all barking dogs, barking dog fines in Chicago are usually only imposed on pet owners whose dogs bark continually. A person will not usually be cited if his dog is reported for barking and no indication of continuous barking is evident. Under the law, continuous barking constitutes barking that goes on for 10 minutes or more. Furthermore, the barking must be louder than what would be considered a normal conversational tone at more than 100 feet.

*POST 5* SARCASM
Now those are smart neighbors

*POST 6* SARCASM
Are you serious?? That is what they are suppose to do Darn it, I made an appointment to have their vocal chords removed because I couldn't train the darn critters to shut up

*POST 7* OPINION
I find it quite hypocritical that a person can actually say some of these things and actually claim to be an animal lover...that would be the most conditional animal lover I've ever seen

*POST 8* FACT based on experience
They pick up kids right in front of my house, the dogs bark sometimes, sometimes they don't. I'm not training them not to. I would never call the police on a barking dog, I find it almost second nature to hear dogs barking and kids playing. I would make sure the dog is not being abused or neglected. You can sue whoever you want, but you will be laughed out of court on that case...especially here in Chicago. You would have to prove without a reasonable doubt that the dog/dogs in question are doing some kind of damage in the end it would be only a matter of money and the dog will still be barking...it would really be considered one of those vanity kind of lawsuits that most people look down on.

*POST 9* FACT based on what was posted to get this response
This is a completely different scenario then what was presented by the OP..I would have issues with the dog being outside all night and I would use the barking to get animal control out to make sure the dog wasn't being abused.

*POST 10* OPINION that I'm sure is shared
_This is just how things are here...yes I've been to my share of all kinds of court cases..I studied law and it was part of my class There are so many more things for people to go to court over and I'm guessing if you did a poll, especially with people from places like Chicago, the general idea would be that this kind of case is frivolous..the only thing its about is the money because thats all it can be about...nothing more then $$$$$$ and someone that has nothing better to do.__

*POST 11* OPINION/FACT based on response to a post
Yes and lets keep all the kids inside playing video games and eating junk food, because the neighbor works the nightshift.....no riding your bike, playing in your yard, or making any kind of noise until our neighbor wakes up...REALLY?? Its the same concept...they are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet right? Are you saying that kids are a nuisance too?

*POST 12* Opinion
If the dog is outside 24/7 and left on its own, it will bark whether its trained to or not...why shouldn't it? Nobody is there to tell it no? This would be a case of neglect not a nuisance dog.

*POST 13* This is pretty factual
This has got to be one of the most anal arguments I have ever seen on here. If the OP wants the dog to bark and alert them when people are walking by so be it. If the neighbors don't like it, they can call animal control and again animal control is not going to do anything for a dog that barks when someone walks by. Nuisance barking is a continual barking and this is not the case in the original post. The neighbors are crab asses that want something to bitch about. If I'm walking down the street with my dog and I see a dog barking and running the fence line, I cross the street..what is the big deal? You are in that dogs space and that is its home....he said she said, thats what this would turn into in a lawsuit not to mention the cost of filing, lawyer, etc..is it worth it? Well I guess so to some, but I seriously see lots more issues out there then a dog barking...you know like drug dealing, dog fighting, murder? Those are the things that people need to bitch about if anything is ever going to change.
__________________
*POST 14* Strong OPINION based on post
No... what is off topic is everything from the 3rd or 4th post on here...this was a rant about a dog that barks at someone when they are walking by the house...it is a 20-30 second stretch at most, with the dog coming if called by the owner. This is NOT a nuisance dog....this is a crabby neighbor complaining because they want to. There is nothing wrong with a dog barking to alert their owner of something that is not right. And most dogs will alert their owners...its a given.

*POST 15* Another one based on someone elses post
Where does it say anywhere that there are dozens and dozens of people walking by? This is a pretty big assumption. It is not illegal for a dog to bark at someone walking by...where do you get this from? Nuisance barking and a dog barking at people passing by in intervals is not the same..not even close.

*POST 16* Sounds factual to me???
Please define nuisance barking? Then define a dog that barks at someone walking by? How is this even remotely the same? The timing, the kind of bark, all of it is completely opposite to one another...If a dog is out there barking continually for a 1/2 hour, I would consider that a possible problem, but I would still go check out the situation before I called animal control..maybe the owner is laying there hurt and the dog is alerting someone..yep that's a nuisance As a general rule a dog is going to bark for a reason, whether that reason is good/bad or acceptable/unacceptable, there is still a reason. It sees something, its hungry, it wants attention,etc...that is really just what dogs do, some more then others.

I think I picked it apart pretty well, but please do give me your opinion FALKOSMOM


----------



## Syaoransbear

If the dog stops barking whenever the OP calls the dog then the OP is either ignoring the dog and letting it continue to bark, letting it bark long enough to be annoying before calling it, or the dog is left alone in the house to bark all day. I doubt the neighbor would complain if the dog barked _once_ every time someone walked by.

Either way, who really wants to be aware of every person that walks by your house? After a while you just start ignoring your dog's barking as some person creeps up your driveway and steals your car. Having your dog bark only when someone is actually on the property is a lot more useful and a lot less annoying to your neighbors.

If a dog is just barking at someone walking by on the sidewalk minding their own business, they aren't properly differentiating between someone who is a threat and someone who is not.

My neighbor's dog behind us will bark at my dog from the window when my dog is in MY backyard. It doesn't matter if it's 1 minute of barking or 1 hour, the dog has NO BUSINESS barking at people/dogs who are not a threat and are not on its property. It's completely rude, and I want to call up my neighbors and yell at them to shut up their stupid dog every time it happens. Me and my dog should be able to be in our backyard without being harassed by some dumb dog that thinks everything that moves is a threat to its territory. Talk about insecurity issues.

Imagine having a neighbor that started yelling and screaming at you to get off of their property the moment you came into view and he/she continued to do so until you were out of sight(or just continued yelling in the direction you left for the next 15 minutes just _because_), despite the fact that they started yelling at you when you were no where near their property and at no point in time did you EVER go onto their property. Wouldn't that bother you? Because that's what this dog is doing.

It's just completely, flat-out rude, annoying, and obnoxious.


----------



## Falkosmom

Litz said:


> Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal.


"Even when" does not mean exclusively, it denotes inclusively. Good grief, let's not misspeak for OP. OP simply stated that the neighbor is complaining about her barking dog and she did not want to invest the time to train her dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Falkosmom said:


> "Even when" does not mean exclusively, it denotes inclusively. Good grief, let's not misspeak for OP. OP simply stated that the neighbor is complaining about her barking dog and she did not want to invest the time to train her dog.


Fair enough point.


----------



## keiko

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Fair enough point.


So did you get your starbucks coffee?


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> " OP simply stated that the neighbor is complaining about her barking dog and she did not want to invest the time to train her dog.


Where does the OP say she doesn't want to invest the time to train her dog? I didn't see that...can you find that in the OP and highlight it for me?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

keiko said:


> So did you get your starbucks coffee?


Nooo. I even pushed Matt outta bed. But now he happens to be sitting on my rib cage explaining to Koda how "mommy has bad manners and cannot have caffeine for a week."


----------



## keiko

Syaoransbear said:


> Imagine having a neighbor that started yelling and screaming at you to get off of their property the moment you came into view and he/she continued to do so until you were out of sight(or just continued yelling in the direction you left for the next 15 minutes just _because_), despite the fact that they started yelling at you when you were no where near their property and at no point in time did you EVER go onto their property. Wouldn't that bother you? Because that's what this dog is doing.
> 
> It's just completely, flat-out rude, annoying, and obnoxious.


Since you made me laugh at this funny situation, i will reply and say yeah that would be annoying if a person did that. but a dog, no. and a dog barking is nowhere close to rude, annoying or obnoxious


----------



## keiko

gsdloverr729 said:


> nooo. I even pushed matt outta bed. But now he happens to be sitting on my rib cage explaining to koda how "mommy has bad manners and cannot have caffeine for a week."


lol


----------



## keiko

gosh people maybe it's just me but a dog could rarely do anything wrong with me. ok maybe biting but that's pretty much it. i'm cool with barking.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I just hate being barked at, even by little dogs. When I'm walking on a sidewalk and they bark they are basically saying I shouldn't be there and I need to leave even though I have every right to be there. One bark is enough to alert if a person feels that joggers and 10 year olds walking home from school are menacing enough to need to be alerted about, but more than one is completely unnecessary. 

I've walked by houses(actually, usually I'm across the street and the dogs are still going crazy) with very large glass windows and their dogs were going nuts and jumping up on the windows and making the windows bow out. It was not only rude(who _likes_ being barked at, especially when all you are doing is exercising?), but it was really scary.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> Original Post
> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."
> 
> He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did I reread everything I posted I reposted my posts for you to reread... I don't believe that I argued anything incorrectly or put things in that didn't exist...most of my posts were strictly based on the definition of a nuisance dog compared to a dog that barks when strangers walk by. A few of the posts are in response to arguments or statements made by others(other then the OP), so please just point out in my posts what facts are not backed up, because the only thing that I really posted that was a fact was the law in Chicago on nuisance dogs....really you do need to explain now that its all in front of you..I'm just trying to make things easier
> 
> *POST 1*--OPINION
> Wow this sure is not a post I would expect on a dog forum. Its not excessive and I would consider this quite normal if someone is in front of the home. This is what dogs do, this is what most owners want their dogs to do, and not you nor I nor a dog knows who is walking by to mind there own business or casing out a spot to rob---so let the dogs bark and when the house next door gets robbed because there were no signs of a dog barking let those neighbors scratch their ass trying to figure out why...this is when you can smile, give your dog a treat, and walk away!!
> 
> Why not excessive? How did *you *determine this? What makes you such and expert? What in OP's post led you, unlike others on here, to believe that is not excessive? Where are you getting your information? It is simply just not there. Nobody but OP and OP's neighbors knows the duration of the barking and none of them are posting it here. That information is just simply not being given. You are making assumptions to suit your argument.
> 
> *POST 2*OPINION BASED on What was written or not written...
> The OP never said the dog was left alone in the yard...the dog sees someone walking past their house and is warning their owner. This is a good dog doing their job. If the neighbor doesn't want to hear it then they can get ear plugs, because I can guarantee that if they called animal control and complained that the dog barked at strangers walking by animal control would think the neighbors are crazy. If the OP does not think that its excessive barking then there is no reason to train the dog not to bark. And not everyone would agree that a barking dog is a nuisance...some might actually appreciate that dog and its ability to deter any danger.
> 
> Animal Control investigates barking dogs, so do police. They do not think the neighbors are crazy for making complaints. You might want to believe that, but it is just not so in reality. All complaints made are investigated. The police or animal control can't just decide that they think somebody is crazy and refuse to do their job. That would be crazy!
> 
> *POST 3* FACT
> This is the Chicago Law....(I would guess that this is pretty standard)
> There is no law suits or court cases and I hope that you are not the only one with Animal Control on speed dial, because you surely would look like a cranky nuisance kind of neighbor if you chose to do what you said you would do here in the big city
> 
> Again your active imagination deceives you. The constitution is there to protect everybody's rights. It does not exclude Illinois. And Chicago Law does not override federal civil rights. What are you thinking? Do you really understand what you are writing?
> 
> *POST 4* FACT
> Although neighbors of a home with a continuously barking dog can call animal control to report the dog, it doesn't necessarily mean that the owners will receive a citation. Once a complaint is received, an animal control officer will visit the home where the suspected barking dog resides. Unless the animal control officer hears the barking himself, he will need at least two more neighbors to sign and "swear" the citation. These neighbors cannot reside within the same household, which means that three different neighbors at three different residences would have to sign the citations, swearing that they have heard the barking dog.
> Although some neighbors would probably prefer the law to apply to all barking dogs, barking dog fines in Chicago are usually only imposed on pet owners whose dogs bark continually. A person will not usually be cited if his dog is reported for barking and no indication of continuous barking is evident. Under the law, continuous barking constitutes barking that goes on for 10 minutes or more. Furthermore, the barking must be louder than what would be considered a normal conversational tone at more than 100 feet.
> 
> That is funny! Are decibel meters part of AC standard issue? How about the police?
> 
> *POST 5* SARCASM
> Now those are smart neighbors
> 
> Never ending.
> 
> *POST 6* SARCASM
> Are you serious?? That is what they are suppose to do Darn it, I made an appointment to have their vocal chords removed because I couldn't train the darn critters to shut up
> 
> *POST 7* OPINION
> I find it quite hypocritical that a person can actually say some of these things and actually claim to be an animal lover...that would be the most conditional animal lover I've ever seen
> 
> *POST 8* FACT based on experience
> They pick up kids right in front of my house, the dogs bark sometimes, sometimes they don't. I'm not training them not to. I would never call the police on a barking dog, I find it almost second nature to hear dogs barking and kids playing. I would make sure the dog is not being abused or neglected. You can sue whoever you want, but you will be laughed out of court on that case...especially here in Chicago. You would have to prove without a reasonable doubt that the dog/dogs in question are doing some kind of damage in the end it would be only a matter of money and the dog will still be barking...it would really be considered one of those vanity kind of lawsuits that most people look down on.
> 
> Really? You think one's constitutional rights are laughable? And you really believe there would only be monetary compensation and the dog would continue to bark away?
> 
> *POST 9* FACT based on what was posted to get this response
> This is a completely different scenario then what was presented by the OP..I would have issues with the dog being outside all night and I would use the barking to get animal control out to make sure the dog wasn't being abused.
> 
> You still don't know what OP has posted. How can you say that?
> 
> *POST 10* OPINION that I'm sure is shared
> _This is just how things are here...yes I've been to my share of all kinds of court cases..I studied law and it was part of my class There are so many more things for people to go to court over and I'm guessing if you did a poll, especially with people from places like Chicago, the general idea would be that this kind of case is frivolous..the only thing its about is the money because thats all it can be about...nothing more then $$$$$$ and someone that has nothing better to do.__
> 
> Everybody on this site has read your posts and we all acknowledge that you are an expert at everything. I bet you could tell us things about ourselves that we don't know.
> 
> *POST 11* OPINION/FACT based on response to a post
> Yes and lets keep all the kids inside playing video games and eating junk food, because the neighbor works the nightshift.....no riding your bike, playing in your yard, or making any kind of noise until our neighbor wakes up...REALLY?? Its the same concept...they are entitled to sleep in peace and quiet right? Are you saying that kids are a nuisance too?
> 
> And what does this have to do with barking nuisance dog?
> 
> *POST 12* Opinion
> If the dog is outside 24/7 and left on its own, it will bark whether its trained to or not...why shouldn't it? Nobody is there to tell it no? This would be a case of neglect not a nuisance dog.
> 
> And what does this have to do with a barking nuisance dog not kept out 24/7?
> 
> *POST 13* This is pretty factual
> This has got to be one of the most anal arguments I have ever seen on here. If the OP wants the dog to bark and alert them when people are walking by so be it. If the neighbors don't like it, they can call animal control and again animal control is not going to do anything for a dog that barks when someone walks by. *Nuisance barking is a continual barking and this is not the case in the original post.* The neighbors are crab asses that want something to bitch about. If I'm walking down the street with my dog and I see a dog barking and running the fence line, I cross the street..what is the big deal? You are in that dogs space and that is its home....he said she said, thats what this would turn into in a lawsuit not to mention the cost of filing, lawyer, etc..is it worth it? Well I guess so to some, but I seriously see lots more issues out there then a dog barking...you know like drug dealing, dog fighting, murder? Those are the things that people need to bitch about if anything is ever going to change.
> 
> Once again, where are you getting your information from? Where in OP's post did you read that her dog is not continuously barking? Once again, it s your imagination. It is not there.
> 
> __________________
> *POST 14* Strong OPINION based on post
> No... what is off topic is everything from the 3rd or 4th post on here...this was a rant about a dog that barks at someone when they are walking by the house...it is a 20-30 second stretch at most, with the dog coming if called by the owner. This is NOT a nuisance dog....this is a crabby neighbor complaining because they want to. There is nothing wrong with a dog barking to alert their owner of something that is not right. And most dogs will alert their owners...its a given.
> 
> Where in OP's post do you see the dog is barking 20-30 seconds at a stretch? Once again, you are making that up. It is simply not there.
> 
> *POST 15* Another one based on someone elses post
> Where does it say anywhere that there are dozens and dozens of people walking by? This is a pretty big assumption. It is not illegal for a dog to bark at someone walking by...where do you get this from? Nuisance barking and a dog barking at people passing by in intervals is not the same..not even close.
> 
> Nobody said there are dozens of people walking by, it was merely suggested, notice the word "if" being used. Unlike your made up facts, that do not exist.
> 
> *POST 16* Sounds factual to me???
> Please define nuisance barking? Then define a dog that barks at someone walking by? How is this even remotely the same? The timing, the kind of bark, all of it is completely opposite to one another...If a dog is out there barking continually for a 1/2 hour, I would consider that a possible problem, but I would still go check out the situation before I called animal control..maybe the owner is laying there hurt and the dog is alerting someone..yep that's a nuisance As a general rule a dog is going to bark for a reason, whether that reason is good/bad or acceptable/unacceptable, there is still a reason. It sees something, its hungry, it wants attention,etc...that is really just what dogs do, some more then others.
> 
> I think I picked it apart pretty well, but please do give me your opinion FALKOSMOM


How do you know that the dog is not barking for a 1/2 hour at a time? OP never once states one way or the other. Where are you getting your information?

You really should stop twisting people's posts and making false statements to substantiate your comments. It is rude and condescending.


----------



## Falkosmom

Litz said:


> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, *so if you're willing to gather* everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."
> 
> He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal. *I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time* *and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized... and I don't know that even that will completely change her.* She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant





llombardo said:


> Where does the OP say she doesn't want to invest the time to train her dog? I didn't see that...can you find that in the OP and highlight it for me?


OP admits it would take a lot of time, *but if the neighbor is willing gather up all the other neighbors...* No, OP specifically states if the neighbor is willing to do the work, she does not want to invest the time, let the next guy do it.


----------



## bellamia

Syaoransbear said:


> *Either way, who really wants to be aware of every person that walks by your house*?
> 
> we do!!!!! and am sure there are many people who do too! incessant barking is non tolerable, but yes I want Mia to make me aware of EVERY single activity outside of our front door, -as long as she zips up when asked to. i would be very dissapointed if she just sat there and smiled at every passerby and was basically a frontyard garden gnome!


----------



## crackem

keiko said:


> seriously folks, my dog is indoors so no problem here but i find it troubling that people HERE would have dogs doing what they do: bark. So you walk across the yard and unless you plan to stay there, what's a couple minutes of barking? Yeah the owner could train the dog more but hey that's their dog and it's not out biting people. i find it sad people can be so judgmental even to a dog, our best friend!


 I find it sad that people think a dog barking at people walking down the street is normal.

Sure if you live in an area where you have no neighbors and visitors as rare, your dog should bark. If you live in an area where people walking by are a part of regular day life your dog should be able to adapt and so should you. Someone walking to the door will get barked at, someone walking by on the street won't, save for the rare occasion something is weird about them.

but when your dog see's everyone as a potential threat and in need of warning you about an occurance that happens daily, you and your dog have a problem. 

yes dogs bark and should when there is a threat, if your dog sees someone walking down the street as a threat, you have some training to do. Or you can continue to make excuses and think everyone else is the problem.


----------



## chelle

One of the most ridiculous threads ever.

I can't believe the dog in question was called a "bad" dog because it barks. My cat is bad because it meows then. I'll let the birds know what I think of that annoying early morning singing, too.

As far as a "bad" owner, that's harsh. Irresponsible to an extent? Ok. Not courteous of passers-by? Yes, if the dog is allowed to bark repeatedly and/or follow the fenceline; I'd call that discourteous. I find nothing at all wrong with a warning bark or two. 

We have ZERO information on how often this happens, how busy the neighborhood is, how much the dog is barking, whether it behaves in an intimidating way or *anything else*. 

Somehow many people turned this into a dog outdoors 24/7 barking and keeping people up all night. Way to make a mountain out of a molehill, people.

I would likely be at least somewhat annoyed by rude approach of the neighbor. She could've simply asked the OP to please control the dog barking at the passers by, rather than going into the uncle that owned shepherds story, etc. 

I can just imagine the look on a cop's face when a person went to the police station, or AC and said they wanted to file a complaint because a dog barked at them as they walked by.

I absolutely do not like incessantly barking dogs, but that is NOT the issue stated by the OP so there's no need to beat that issue to death.


----------



## msvette2u

Yeah you'd think it was a discussion about whether to spay/neuter or not! 

I mean, I think we can all agree that a "nuisance" barker is bad, but regular barking dogs (a few times upon arrival of someone new) is not. 

We are very rural, and have many gangs in our area (have seen tagging less than a quarter mile from our house), and meth-heads making meth labs who need supplies and money for those labs. 

So I like my GSD to kinda go nuts when someone approaches. At the very least, he needs to bark to let people know he's here and to let us know someone is approaching and make people pause and reconsider before raiding our home.


----------



## Falkosmom

crackem said:


> I find it sad that people think a dog barking at people walking down the street is normal.
> 
> Sure if you live in an area where you have no neighbors and visitors as rare, your dog should bark. If you live in an area where people walking by are a part of regular day life your dog should be able to adapt and so should you. Someone walking to the door will get barked at, someone walking by on the street won't, save for the rare occasion something is weird about them.
> 
> but when your dog see's everyone as a potential threat and in need of warning you about an occurance that happens daily, you and your dog have a problem.
> 
> yes dogs bark and should when there is a threat, if your dog sees someone walking down the street as a threat, you have some training to do. Or you can continue to make excuses and think everyone else is the problem.


Could not have been said better.


----------



## GregK

keiko said:


> like i said i used to live next door to a police officer with barking dogs that barked all night.


WTH!!!??? That's terrible! He should know better!!!


----------



## LaneyB

Syaoransbear said:


> *Either way, who really wants to be aware of every person that walks by your house*?
> 
> I am doomed if our new puppy ends up doing this when he is older. We live in a busy area with people walking by frequently. I would guess (hope!) that my dog will be pretty used to it though, and will not bark every time he sees somebody.


----------



## keiko

dog owners annoyed by a dog barking. gotta love it.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> dog owners annoyed by a dog barking. gotta love it.


Not at all, dog owners annoyed by a disrespectful, irresponsible dog owner.


----------



## Twyla

Geezz this thread is still going???? Notice the OP hasn't been back yet?

I think all will need to agree to just disagree on this.

Those that live in an area where homes are more spread out obviously have more leeway about barking dogs then those that live in close neighborhoods.

I can honestly say I am glad my neighbors are so used to my dogs not barking at everything that when they do bark, the neighbors don't say there they go barking again and instead take notice. Since we took it on ourselves to train the one neighbor's dogs to not just sit and bark, there is a reason for them barking and we take notice.


----------



## Twyla

LaneyB said:


> Syaoransbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Either way, who really wants to be aware of every person that walks by your house*?
> 
> I am doomed if our new puppy ends up doing this when he is older. We live in a busy area with people walking by frequently. I would guess (hope!) that my dog will be pretty used to it though, and will not bark every time he sees somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a matter of training. Start now helping him to recognize when it is appropriate to bark and redirecting when it isn't. Thank you for thinking about this early in your pups life.
Click to expand...


----------



## LaneyB

Thanks Twyla! I don't actually have my puppy yet - he was just born in April. He will be coming in June. I do have a dog trainer, and that is something he mentioned helping teach the dog. He allows his dogs to bark 3 or 4 times, then they stop. He lives in a pretty busy area too. I think his dogs only bark if somebody approaches his door.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Personally I don't want my dogs barking at every person who walks by my house, luckily I'm set back quite aways, but can still see someone walking by.

My dogs thank god, don't bark at walking people. Now if it was a stranger coming on my property, the aussie is the first one to notice it, and will alert bark. 

Barking dogs CAN be a nuisance, and it IS about respect..


----------



## Clyde

Elaine said:


> Nobody wants to listen to dogs barking and your dog barking at people minding their own business walking by, is not fine. I would be angry too. The fact that you let your dog bark is why your neighbors are insulting your dog, and they are right.





Syaoransbear said:


> Agreed. I absolutely detest dogs that bark at me when I'm just walking by or walking my dog.
> 
> If someone is on public property your dog has no business barking at them. Your dog doesn't own the sidewalk, and them walking by on the sidewalk is not threatening or suspicious behavior. I only care when people actually come onto my property.
> 
> A german shepherd silently staring at you from a window with a very alert expression is a lot scarier than a german shepherd barking it's fool head off for no reason.





Verivus said:


> Sorry, if I'm walking my dogs and you're dog is barking at me and you're not doing anything to stop it, I will be very annoyed. If I was your neighbor and your dog is nuisance barking, I will call animal control because it's annoying. Heck I hate when my dogs bark at people for no reason. I love dogs, but I hate owners who have no respect for others, because that's what it boils down to. In these situations owners should realize they need to control their dog.


I can't believe how many people get so annoyed at a dog who barks as they walk by. In my neighborhood for every block you go you will probably find at least 1 house most likely more that has dogs who are going to bark at you. I can't imagine having this attitude about dogs barking and then go for a walk I would be about the most miserable, nasty, irritated person in the world when I got home from my walk if I had the attitude of the above posters I can only assume the posters must have just come home from a very irritating walk when they wrote the above comments.

I personally do not have any extreme feelings when I walk by a house with a dog barking it is like 10 seconds of my life. However sometimes the people who live with these dogs will literally come out and yell at me to move on if I happen to stop in front of their house. Apparently they think I am being a nuisance


----------



## misterW

People are projecting their own situations and reacting without knowing what the actual situation was. 

In my case, I live out in the country, and people very rarely walk by. So if my dog barks at someone walking down the road, it is understandable and welcome because it alerts me to their presence. 

If I lived in the city and people were walking by every 10 seconds and the dog was barking every 10 seconds, then that would get old pretty quick. 

Without knowing what the actual situation is, it is impossible to respond to offer advice or opinion.


----------



## GSDolch

llombardo said:


> *This is a completely different scenario then what was presented by the OP.*.I would have issues with the dog being outside all night and I would use the barking to get animal control out to make sure the dog wasn't being abused.



Actually, the OP only said the neighbor complained about barking. We don't know if the dog barks are the neighbor ALL the time, or just for a minute. (I haven't read the rest of the replies yet so this is subject to change.)

If the dog barks for a few minutes and then becomes quiet, or becomes quiet whenever they are told to by their owner, then I don't see a problem. If the dog wont be quiet, continues to bark at the neighbor while they are outside doing yard work, or barks at someone minding their own business walking down the side walk the whole time they are in sight, then that is NOT OK.


----------



## GSDolch

JakodaCD OA said:


> Barking dogs CAN be a nuisance, and it IS about respect..


Yup, just as annoying as the owners who think the dogs should bark at everything and have no respect for other people.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

actually that's kinda what I was saying, tho probably didn't project it as well


----------



## llombardo

Falkosmom said:


> How do you know that the dog is not barking for a 1/2 hour at a time? OP never once states one way or the other. Where are you getting your information?
> 
> You really should stop twisting people's posts and making false statements to substantiate your comments. It is rude and condescending.



The only thing that is rude and condescending is YOU.....for every argument that you made or things you pointed out, YOU stated stuff that wasn't in the OP's post, so don't throw **** my way, when you did the same thing and my posts were mostly based on YOUR posts. Talk about twisted??? *I would love to be your neighbor, I would make it a point to drive you nuts on purpose...yep I would get 20 dogs that loved to bark and I would gladly meet you in court* And any statements I made were opinions which we are entitled too I never once said anything different then the OP stated...I just said and I stand by that a nuisance dog is not a dog that barks at people walking by...a nuisance dog barks continually, non stop, at everything it sees..I'm not understanding why you aren't understanding this??? The OP states the dog barks when people walk by(this doesn't take a 1/2 hour and that is the issue the neighbor has, the OP states dog comes when called if its barking, the OP does not have a problem with the dog barking at people...there has never been mention of anyone calling animal control which if it was a nuisance I'm sure the neighbor would have threatened that. The OP even states that the dog does not like the neighbor, but nowhere does the OP state that this dog demonstrates anything other then a dog barking a people in front of the home, which is normal to most people, well I guess normal people....have a good day...yet another thread that I won't be returning too because I'm not going to argue about a barking dog....that is what dogs do.


----------



## pfitzpa1

llombardo said:


> ...I'm not going to argue about a barking dog....that is what dogs do.


I live on a busy street, people walk, bike/skateboard by all the time. My dog never barks at those people but as soon as someone walks up the driveway (our door is about 15ft from the sidewalk) she will bark protectively. 

She does this instinctively, I never trained her to bark or not to bark (without command).

"That" is what dogs do IMO, not willy nilly barking at anything that passes the house.

A dog that barks for no good reason is probably confused, insecure and/or very bored.


----------



## Syaoransbear

keiko said:


> Since you made me laugh at this funny situation, i will reply and say yeah that would be annoying if a person did that. but a dog, no. and a dog barking is nowhere close to rude, annoying or obnoxious


 





 



pfitzpa1 said:


> I live on a busy street, people walk, bike/skateboard by all the time. My dog never barks at those people but as soon as someone walks up the driveway (our door is about 15ft from the sidewalk) she will bark protectively.
> 
> She does this instinctively, I never trained her to bark or not to bark (without command).
> 
> "That" is what dogs do IMO, not willy nilly barking at anything that passes the house.
> 
> A dog that barks for no good reason is probably confused, insecure and/or very bored.



I totally agree with all of this.

A dog barking all the time also trains the owner improperly.  It trains people to not respond to their dog barking when their dog barks at people who aren't suspicious and aren't on their property. When I'm walking my dog I've _never_ seen an owner actually come to the window to see who their dog is barking at if their dog just barks at everyone they see. If you are just ignoring it you might as well train the dog to stop barking so it no longer annoys you and everyone else, or better yet train the dog to be useful and only bark when it's actually needed.

 I live in the city and many people have dogs. Most bark when you become visible, which is sometimes several houses away or even when you enter the block. When so many people have barking dogs that start barking the moment you enter that block and continue until you are no longer in site, your entire walk can be composed of dogs barking at you as you get out of view of one dog and enter the sight of another dog that barks. This _really_ reduces your tolerance for barking.

 The worst are those owners who get mad at you for spending too much time in view of their dog and their dog's barking is annoying THEM but they are blaming YOU for it.


----------



## keiko

Syaoransbear said:


> Malcolm in the Middle - Reese is a dog - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with all of this.
> 
> A dog barking all the time also trains the owner improperly.  It trains people to not respond to their dog barking when their dog barks at people who aren't suspicious and aren't on their property. When I'm walking my dog I've _never_ seen an owner actually come to the window to see who their dog is barking at if their dog just barks at everyone they see. If you are just ignoring it you might as well train the dog to stop barking so it no longer annoys you and everyone else, or better yet train the dog to be useful and only bark when it's actually needed.
> 
> I live in the city and many people have dogs. Most bark when you become visible, which is sometimes several houses away or even when you enter the block. When so many people have barking dogs that start barking the moment you enter that block and continue until you are no longer in site, your entire walk can be composed of dogs barking at you as you get out of view of one dog and enter the sight of another dog that barks. This _really_ reduces your tolerance for barking.
> 
> The worst are those owners who get mad at you for spending too much time in view of their dog and their dog's barking is annoying THEM but they are blaming YOU for it.


that video was HILARIOUS!!! lol


----------



## keiko

llombardo said:


> The only thing that is rude and condescending is YOU.....for every argument that you made or things you pointed out, YOU stated stuff that wasn't in the OP's post, so don't throw **** my way, when you did the same thing and my posts were mostly based on YOUR posts. Talk about twisted??? *I would love to be your neighbor, I would make it a point to drive you nuts on purpose...yep I would get 20 dogs that loved to bark and I would gladly meet you in court* And any statements I made were opinions which we are entitled too I never once said anything different then the OP stated...I just said and I stand by that a nuisance dog is not a dog that barks at people walking by...a nuisance dog barks continually, non stop, at everything it sees..I'm not understanding why you aren't understanding this??? The OP states the dog barks when people walk by(this doesn't take a 1/2 hour and that is the issue the neighbor has, the OP states dog comes when called if its barking, the OP does not have a problem with the dog barking at people...there has never been mention of anyone calling animal control which if it was a nuisance I'm sure the neighbor would have threatened that. The OP even states that the dog does not like the neighbor, but nowhere does the OP state that this dog demonstrates anything other then a dog barking a people in front of the home, which is normal to most people, well I guess normal people....have a good day...yet another thread that I won't be returning too because I'm not going to argue about a barking dog....that is what dogs do.


it's ok llombardo. we're just here debating, nothing personal really. let's play with our GSDs and have fun ok?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

The truth is, the dog should ONLY bark if someone steps off the sidewalk and into the yard of your home.

A dog that barks at every neighbor that walks by, all day long, will be reported and recorded by me.

In my boyfriend's neighborhood, there is a person that leaves their dogs outside permanently. You can here them barking from 4am until 10 pm.....they don't bark out of boredom, they only bark when someone walks within their range of vision. Their range of vision is 5 houses across the street. The neighbors across the street can't even trim their bushes without this crap.

When I own a home, I will NEVER stand for this. Rocky thinks my boyfriends home is home, and he will bark if someone comes within 8 feet of the window. Anyone walking by the sidewalk is SILENTLY watched because my dog is not an idiot and doesn't take a stranger on a walk as an intruder.

TRAIN YOUR DOGS! If your dog barks at every stranger that walks by, shame on you. You are a terrible neighbor.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

So, to the OP>>If your dog barks at people innocently walking on the sidewalk, shut your blinds so your neighbors don't have to put up with the dog you won't take time to train.

No time is not an excuse...I work 50 hours a week, take 18 hours of school, and I spent THREE months of going to petsmart for 30 minutes EVERY day to train Rocky to not be fearful. We trained EVERY day on stays...and now he can stay for 30 minutes (longest we ever tried) and I can walk 150 yards away and go out of sight and he will stay. A good dog doesn't happen over night, and if you are annoying your neighbors you should either find someone who has the time to train the dog or cover all transparent windows/ doors so your dog will shut up.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

PS>>>To all of those with neighbor trouble....it is against the law to infringe on someone's right to enjoy their property. Keep a log of barking times, times you called Animal control, times you called police (non emergency line), and RECORD barking on a phone or recorder. I did this and after ONE WEEK and 5 complaints later, that dog was taken away from its owner that left it alone all day and is now at the no-kill shelter in my city waiting for a GOOD owner.


----------



## keiko

x0emiroxy0x said:


> A dog that barks at every neighbor that walks by, all day long, will be reported and recorded by me.


sad


----------



## keiko

x0emiroxy0x said:


> PS>>>To all of those with neighbor trouble....it is against the law to infringe on someone's right to enjoy their property. Keep a log of barking times, times you called Animal control, times you called police (non emergency line), and RECORD barking on a phone or recorder. I did this and after ONE WEEK and 5 complaints later, that dog was taken away from its owner that left it alone all day and is now at the no-kill shelter in my city waiting for a GOOD owner.


you're making a huge assumption the owner was a bad owner and the dog is better off at the "no-kill" shelter. poor dog. animal control took that dog away bc they don't want to be bothered by people like you calling all times of the day so they did what's expedient not for the good of the dog. i mean if the dog was abused or in a dog fighting circuit, fine. but to be separated from its owner probably since birth just for barking, sheesh. the only one you're hurting is the dog. nosy people like you need better things to do


----------



## chelle

Syaoransbear said:


> Malcolm in the Middle - Reese is a dog - YouTube
> 
> 
> I totally agree with all of this.
> 
> A dog barking all the time also trains the owner improperly. It trains people to not respond to their dog barking when their dog barks at people who aren't suspicious and aren't on their property. *When I'm walking my dog I've never seen an owner actually come to the window to see who their dog is barking at* if their dog just barks at everyone they see. If you are just ignoring it you might as well train the dog to stop barking so it no longer annoys you and everyone else, or better yet train the dog to be useful and only bark when it's actually needed.
> 
> I live in the city and many people have dogs. Most bark when you become visible, which is sometimes several houses away or even when you enter the block. *When so many people have barking dogs that start barking the moment you enter that block and continue until you are no longer in site, your entire walk can be composed of dogs barking at you as you get out of view of one dog and enter the sight of another dog that barks. This really reduces your tolerance for barking.*
> 
> The worst are those owners who get mad at you for spending too much time in view of their dog and their dog's barking is annoying THEM but they are blaming YOU for it.


Funny vid! 

I am thinking much of this post is so much a matter of perspective and even more so, personal experience. 

If my dogs bark, I'm right at the window because people just do not randomly walk by my house. I'm too far from the road for that. 

In a way I wish my dogs *were* exposed to more random people closer to my house, so we could train on that. I am happy to say that the kids who roam closer than they're supposed to receive little attention from the boys because we've worked on this and they're mostly used to it by now. They do go look. They do sometimes let off a few barks. I walk over, say something silly like "oh, ok, look the kids are playing, let's go throw your ball!" and it ends there. These kids are usually on skateboards or riding their bikes down the steep hill, so I don't blame my boys for being interested. But they're not allowed to bark continually at the kids. 

Some time ago I told the kids who kept coming to the fence line (which is many feet inside my property line,) to please not do so and that was all it took. The kids keep their distance for the most part and it works fine. 

The boys still get pretty hyped when someone is down in the woods, though. This doesn't happen often but no one should be down in those woods. I own part of those woods and the other section is owned by someone else, so anyone in either section is suspect. I don't encourage them to bark non-stop when someone is there, but I don't call them off completely either. We all stay and watch. So far, every trespasser has been discouraged enough to immediately leave once the dogs pick up on them. This is a positive as far as I'm concerned.

ETA -- ASTOUNDED at the level of anger on this thread. Just floored.


----------



## marinehoney

Ah, yes. 
I didnt read this whole thread cause there was a fight...but...
At petsmart the other day, a little girl tugged on her moms shirt and was pointed at thor and said "lets go see him!" 
I smiled at them and got thor to sit thinking she was going to come pet him
the mom jerked her back and shouted NO! "that is not a very nice dog!" AND pulled her daughter away. 
I was incredibly upset and offended. thor may have a mean bark but he is so nice and sweet! I hate when people judge my boy without knowing him


----------



## keiko

marinehoney said:


> Ah, yes.
> I didnt read this whole thread cause there was a fight...but...
> At petsmart the other day, a little girl tugged on her moms shirt and was pointed at thor and said "lets go see him!"
> I smiled at them and got thor to sit thinking she was going to come pet him
> the mom jerked her back and shouted NO! "that is not a very nice dog!" AND pulled her daughter away.
> I was incredibly upset and offended. thor may have a mean bark but he is so nice and sweet! I hate when people judge my boy without knowing him


that's because some people are ignorant and unfortunately pass down that ignorance to their kids. at PETsmart too. kind of like people hating barking dogs at GSD forum. lol. the mother should've asked you whether it's ok to pet.


----------



## marinehoney

Exactly! I get so many people there asking me and its a wonderful training tool for me and Thor. There was also a lady who went and told a manager that we were waiting right in front of the aisle she was trying to go into. (we were doing "leave it" with a toy) and he came over and held his hand out to thor, told the lady it was ok to pass, and winked at me. LOL whoa! she couldve asked us to move. 
Its good for parents to teach their kids not to just go up to another dog but that mom saw me sit him and smile at them! ARGH, ignorant people.


----------



## GSDolch

keiko said:


> sad



No, what is SAD, is when people wont TRAIN THEIR DOGS.

Now, a LITTLE barking is OK, barking to alert is OK, barking and then becoming quiet after a few minutes is OK, or when their owner tells them to be quiet is OK. (which, we really DON'T know the situation with the OP.)

Barking the WHOLE TIME I am outside in MY YARD doing yard work is NOT OK. I should be able to spend the day in my yard in peace without a dog barking the whole time.

Its SAD that people think that is OK.

Disrespectful.


----------



## GSDolch

> The worst are those owners who get mad at you for spending too much time in view of their dog and their dog's barking is annoying THEM but they are blaming YOU for it.


Oh that peeves me to no end.

Long long ago (in a land far far away lol) my neighbors dogs, who was left outside ALL the time, kept barking..and barking..and barking at me while I was outside laying in the sun. They got mad at ME for their dogs barking and told me to go back into my house.

Needless to say I had a few choice words with them and a few calls to AC.


----------



## keiko

GSDolch said:


> No, what is SAD, is when people wont TRAIN THEIR DOGS.
> 
> Now, a LITTLE barking is OK, barking to alert is OK, barking and then becoming quiet after a few minutes is OK, or when their owner tells them to be quiet is OK. (which, we really DON'T know the situation with the OP.)
> 
> Barking the WHOLE TIME I am outside in MY YARD doing yard work is NOT OK. I should be able to spend the day in my yard in peace without a dog barking the whole time.
> 
> Its SAD that people think that is OK.
> 
> Disrespectful.


well i'm sure the likes of cesar dog whisperer would think you're not training your dog well enough either. believe me someone will come along and tell you that your dog barks too much and scaring their cat. you watch. who are you to judge what's a good owner who trains his or her dog sufficiently. a dog can't make everyone happy but i'd think it could at least have some slack in the eyes of another dog owner. all i see on half this thread is one owner blaming another owner using his or her standards and the only getting hurt is the dog. look at the dog that got sent to the shelter thanks to calls to animal control. not for abuse. for barking. its finding another home is left to chance thanks to the need to chastise another owner. selfish and narrow-minded.


----------



## Twyla

This is the type of thing that has people groaning and complaining when someone new moves into the neighborhood and has dogs. They have already been subjected to the ones who don't bother training their dogs for the most basic commands, let them run over the neighborhood and then on top of that doesn't control the barking. It isn't a good representation of dogs in general, even less so for GSDs.

Anything more then the 2 or 3 alert barks from a GSD can be intimidating, and some may even label it vicious. Is that really the image of a GSD you want the breed known by? Just having a GSD silently watching is normally more then enough of a deterrent.

It's part of the basic training, and doesn't require a set-up. Just taking advantage of each opportunity that presents itself and isn't that difficult. Unless you enjoy being 'that house with the barking dogs'.


----------



## GSDolch

keiko said:


> well i'm sure the likes of cesar dog whisperer would think you're not training your dog well enough either. believe me someone will come along and tell you that your dog barks too much and scaring their cat. you watch. who are you to judge what's a good owner who trains his or her dog sufficiently. a dog can't make everyone happy but i'd think it could at least have some slack in the eyes of another dog owner. all i see on half this thread is one owner blaming another owner using his or her standards and the only getting hurt is the dog. look at the dog that got sent to the shelter thanks to calls to animal control. not for abuse. for barking. its finding another home is left to chance thanks to the need to chastise another owner. selfish and narrow-minded.



So a dog should be allowed to bark at someone for as long as it sees fit, is what you are saying?

The owner has NO responsibility whatsoever to control their dog and make sure its not a bother nuisance at all? Is what you are saying.

Someone in their own yard minding their own business should just deal with a dog barking and barking and barking at them, is what you are saying?

You really seem to only to read in parts. SOME barking is fine, but we are not talking about just SOME barking. We are talking about dogs that wont become quiet after SOME barking, and owners who think their dogs should be able to bark until they are hoarse or something.

Basically you think that owners shouldn't control their dogs barking, is what you are saying?

ETA: Whats selfish and narrow minded is that you seem to think that people should accommodate to rude owners who think their dog that wont stop barking is OK. Sorry but its not all about *you* (general "you").


----------



## keiko

GSDolch said:


> So a dog should be allowed to bark at someone for as long as it sees fit, is what you are saying?
> 
> The owner has NO responsibility whatsoever to control their dog and make sure its not a bother nuisance at all? Is what you are saying.
> 
> Someone in their own yard minding their own business should just deal with a dog barking and barking and barking at them, is what you are saying?
> 
> You really seem to only to read in parts. SOME barking is fine, but we are not talking about just SOME barking. We are talking about dogs that wont become quiet after SOME barking, and owners who think their dogs should be able to bark until they are hoarse or something.
> 
> Basically you think that owners shouldn't control their dogs barking, is what you are saying?
> 
> ETA: Whats selfish and narrow minded is that you seem to think that people should accommodate to rude owners who think their dog that wont stop barking is OK. Sorry but its not all about *you* (general "you").


what i'm saying is because of your "principles" and lack of "accommodation" you just turned a dog's life upside down. kill free shelter. please. whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Falkosmom

llombardo said:


> The only thing that is rude and condescending is YOU.....for every argument that you made or things you pointed out
> , YOU stated stuff that wasn't in the OP's post, so don't throw **** my way, when you did the same thing and my posts were mostly based on YOUR posts. Talk about twisted???
> 
> I am not throwing anything your way. Don't ever say that your posts were in response to mine. Your posts were primarily in defense of your falsely asserted facts that I called you out on. I really wish you would just not make things up and fight with other posters over it. Not everybody is on here to read fiction. I never stated anything as being a fact except for what OP posted. When suggesting possible situations, I express them as possibilities qualified with such words as if, etc. You are twisting OP's post around and presenting your imagined fiction as fact and then arguing for pages over things that are real only to you.
> 
> *I would love to be your neighbor, I would make it a point to drive you nuts on purpose...yep I would get 20 dogs that loved to bark and I would gladly meet you in court*
> 
> Do you ever read what you write? Your comments are immature and childish. I really wonder how old you really are. If the truth be told, I wish you would just take your ball and go home, your falsehoods only create a hostile environment on this forum.
> 
> And any statements I made were opinions which we are entitled too
> 
> You are not stating opinions, you are creating fake scenarios and presenting them as gospel truth. I have no problems with opinions.
> 
> I never once said anything different then the OP stated...
> 
> Really? You have done nothing but pretend that OP posted volumes of nonsense that she never did, and any half intelligent human can read and see that for themselves.
> 
> I just said and I stand by that a nuisance dog is not a dog that barks at people walking by...a nuisance dog barks continually, non stop, at everything it sees..I'm not understanding why you aren't understanding this???
> 
> If this is what you had said, I would never have wasted my time posting anything in response to your posts. You are entitled to your opinon, and that is an opinion. Unfortunately, you have been standing on a stack of bibles swearing OP posted such things as timelines for barking down to the seconds. Such things never happened and were not opinions but misrepresentations of facts.
> 
> The OP states the dog barks when people walk by(this doesn't take a 1/2 hour and that is the issue the neighbor has, the OP states dog comes when called if its barking, the OP does not have a problem with the dog barking at people...there has never been mention of anyone calling animal control which if it was a nuisance I'm sure the neighbor would have threatened that.
> 
> The neighbor could have shot the dog, the neighbor could have stolen the dog and dumped it miles away, those options were not threatened by the neighbor either. What is your point? Somebody mentions that their neighbor thinks that their dog is a nuisance barker and many people responded with the real possibility of the neighbor turning OP into AC and the seriousness of the consequences. These were helpful posts alerting OP to possible scenarios that could occur. Why do you have a problem with other posters alerting OP to the possible consequences? Some people post on here to help others, not lull them into a false sense of security.
> 
> The OP even states that the dog does not like the neighbor,
> 
> Unbelievable! You are still struggling with reality and making things up. OP never insinuated her dog does not like the neighbor!
> 
> but nowhere does the OP state that this dog demonstrates anything other then a dog barking a people in front of the home, which is normal to most people, *well I guess normal people*
> 
> *Now your cooking with gas! You are finally getting on the same page with everybody else!*
> 
> ....have a good day...yet another thread that I won't be returning too because I'm not going to argue about a barking dog....that is what dogs do.


Please.


----------



## Verivus

Didn't you guys get the memo? Keiko is all-knowing and a much better dog person then us crabapples. There's just no way we can ever be right compared to Keiko. Keiko thinks all dogs should be allowed to do whatever the **** they want because they're dogs. Oh no kill shelters oh no.


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Didn't you guys get the memo? Keiko is all-knowing and a much better dog person then us crabapples. There's just no way we can ever be right compared to Keiko. Keiko thinks all dogs should be allowed to do whatever the **** they want because they're dogs. Oh no kill shelters oh no.


i don't find a dog being sent to a shelter funny one bit! shame on you!


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> i don't find a dog being sent to a shelter funny one bit!


And his ex neighbors did not find his nuisance barking funny one bit. Fortunately, the law was on their side. Scoff if you will, but if you are allowing your dog to be a nuisance because excessive barking is fine with you, your neighbors could be taping your dog as he bark bark barks at this very moment. Think about it.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> And his ex neighbors did not find his nuisance barking funny one bit. Fortunately, the law was on their side. Scoff if you will, but if you are allowing your dog to be a nuisance because excessive barking is fine with you, your neighbors could be taping your dog as he bark bark barks at this very moment. Think about it.


just don't call yourself a dog lover, and if you do, then you might want to adopt the dog that was sent to the shelter thanks to like minded people like you


----------



## Verivus

keiko said:


> i don't find a dog being sent to a shelter funny one bit! shame on you!


Did you see an "lol" anywhere in my post? No you didn't. Shame on people like YOU who let dogs "be dogs"; the very people who are DIRECTLY responsible for these poor dogs landing in shelters because their stupid owners never bothered to train them properly. The dogs who ended up being punished when in reality the owners were the problem.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> just don't call yourself a dog lover, and if you do, then you might want to adopt the dog that was sent to the shelter thanks to like minded people like you


Why in the world would I want to adopt somebody else's ill mannered and poorly trained dog? My neighbors and myself do not like nuisance barkers.

Why don't you adopt it? You like barking dogs, you would be an ideal owner. It would be a perfect match.


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Did you see an "lol" anywhere in my post? No you didn't. Shame on people like YOU who let dogs "be dogs"; the very people who are DIRECTLY responsible for these poor dogs landing in shelters because their stupid owners never bothered to train them properly. The dogs who ended up being punished when in reality the owners were the problem.


"Oh no kill shelters oh no. "

That was you.

you're not punishing the owner. you're punishing the dog. you know nothing about me or how i raise my dog. the issue is with the OP. imo i have NO issues with the OP because that's his dog. not my dog. so i sure won't send his dog to the shelter because of my lack of tolerance.


----------



## selzer

Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!

Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!

Translation:
This thread is about attitude. When dog owners' attitude is, "tough dukey it's a dog it will bark; it's a dog, they get loose sometimes; it's a dog, they have teeth they can bite; it's a dog, it has to poop somewhere; it's a dog, if you do not like everything about my dog, you're an idiot!" and its many variations, we get people making up laws to govern dog ownership, limit dog ownership, etc. 

The attitudes expressed against nuisance barking are actually the people who care about dogs, who love dogs, and who do not want to see all kinds of legislation that causes people to have to get rid of their dogs.

This is one of the things that should make us furious people. Because this is the behavior that will get our dogs and all of us in trouble.

******************************************************************************************************************

I am a dog owner, and I have three dogs whose barks annoy me terribly. They are loud and high pitched, and they make me want to strangle them. If it is your dog, then that's one thing. There have to be some other endearing qualities these dogs have. But for a neighbor to have to put up with it every time your dog sees someone go down the street, totally unacceptable. The neighbor said something about it, that means it is annoying. The neighbor could be a crab-apple, but the OP admits that he/she could train the dog but it would be a bother; so it sounds like the neighbor isn't just a crab-apple.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Why in the world would I want to adopt somebody else's ill mannered and poorly trained dog? My neighbors and myself do not like nuisance barkers.
> 
> Why don't you adopt it? You like barking dogs, you would be an ideal owner. It would be a perfect match.


i dislike irresponsible dog owners who send other people's dog away without some accountability or feeling of remorse.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

selzer said:


> Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!
> 
> Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!
> 
> Translation:
> This thread is about attitude. When dog owners' attitude is, "tough dukey it's a dog it will bark; it's a dog, they get loose sometimes; it's a dog, they have teeth they can bite; it's a dog, it has to poop somewhere; it's a dog, if you do not like everything about my dog, you're an idiot!" and its many variations, we get people making up laws to govern dog ownership, limit dog ownership, etc.
> 
> The attitudes expressed against nuisance barking are actually the people who care about dogs, who love dogs, and who do not want to see all kinds of legislation that causes people to have to get rid of their dogs.
> 
> This is one of the things that should make us furious people. Because this is the behavior that will get our dogs and all of us in trouble.
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************************
> 
> I am a dog owner, and I have three dogs whose barks annoy me terribly. They are loud and high pitched, and they make me want to strangle them. If it is your dog, then that's one thing. There have to be some other endearing qualities these dogs have. But for a neighbor to have to put up with it every time your dog sees someone go down the street, totally unacceptable. The neighbor said something about it, that means it is annoying. The neighbor could be a crab-apple, but the OP admits that he/she could train the dog but it would be a bother; so it sounds like the neighbor isn't just a crab-apple.


This!!!!!!! :thumbup:
Now will everyone stop arguing -_-


----------



## keiko

i bet if i have all the time of day to follow these nitpickers around i'd find they and their dogs broke ordinances too or at least not up to the standards of a "responsible" owner. fact is, sometimes dogs will do things even the best owners don't want. so instead being grouchy about it, think of the dog first. all i'm asking.


----------



## Verivus

keiko said:


> "Oh no kill shelters oh no. "
> 
> That was you.
> 
> you're not punishing the owner. you're punishing the dog. you know nothing about me or how i raise my dog. the issue is with the OP. imo i have NO issues with the OP because that's his dog. not my dog. so i sure won't send his dog to the shelter because of my lack of tolerance.


Since when did a smiley face indicate laughing?  I thought it was obvious that it was a general smiley to denote the tone of my post. 

It takes quite a lot for animal control to up and take your dog. They do give warnings you know, at least the ones around here do. If you aren't smart enough to try and train your dog after getting a warning then the dog is better off in a better home. I have no problem reporting an issue if my neighbor can't respect me enough to try and resolve it without involving the authorities. It's not lack of tolerance, it's the owner's lack of respect that would cause such a thing to happen. They get what's coming to them, it's just sad the dog is being punished because the owner is a nitwit. I'm not going to sit there day in and day out listening to a dog bark constantly. 

I don't know what the OP's dog is doing, but if it's enough for the neighbor to talk to her about it then it is a problem that needs to be addressed. If the neighbor calls A/C because the OP isn't willing to train her dog, then the OP brought it upon herself and I will have no sympathy for her, only her dog. 

But of course I'm just some intolerant, crabapple "dog lover" while you're a saint who can't say anything wrong, so what do I know.


----------



## Syaoransbear

selzer said:


> Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!
> 
> Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!Grrrrrr! Ruff, Ruff, Ruff, Arrrrh!!!! Ruff!!!
> 
> Translation:
> This thread is about attitude. When dog owners' attitude is, "tough dukey it's a dog it will bark; it's a dog, they get loose sometimes; it's a dog, they have teeth they can bite; it's a dog, it has to poop somewhere; it's a dog, if you do not like everything about my dog, you're an idiot!" and its many variations, we get people making up laws to govern dog ownership, limit dog ownership, etc.
> 
> The attitudes expressed against nuisance barking are actually the people who care about dogs, who love dogs, and who do not want to see all kinds of legislation that causes people to have to get rid of their dogs.
> 
> This is one of the things that should make us furious people. Because this is the behavior that will get our dogs and all of us in trouble.
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************************
> 
> I am a dog owner, and I have three dogs whose barks annoy me terribly. They are loud and high pitched, and they make me want to strangle them. If it is your dog, then that's one thing. There have to be some other endearing qualities these dogs have. But for a neighbor to have to put up with it every time your dog sees someone go down the street, totally unacceptable. The neighbor said something about it, that means it is annoying. The neighbor could be a crab-apple, but the OP admits that he/she could train the dog but it would be a bother; so it sounds like the neighbor isn't just a crab-apple.


I agree so much.

If a dog ends up in a shelter from nuisance barking the only one to blame is the owner. I imagine it would take quite a few warnings and fines before AC would actually take the dog away.

In addition to the possibility of dogs of all breeds being banned, if more people let their dogs nuisance bark dogs start becoming known for being noisy animals and it becomes even harder for people to get housing with dogs. _"We can't take Fluffy because we are moving"_ is already a very common excuse, and the more noisy, misbehaved, or aggressive dogs there are in the world the harder it is for dogs everywhere.

Ones actions as a dog owner affect all dog owners. This is why we care, and rant, and argue.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> i dislike irresponsible dog owners who send other people's dog away without some accountability or feeling of remorse.


Oh oh! Another one! Where in the world did you read anything about irresponsible dog owners sending other people's dogs away? Where was it written that any of those complaining neighbors owned dogs and how did the barking dog ever become the neighbor's responsibility? And what makes you believe that the irresponsible owner had nothing to do with the consequences of what happened to their dog?

*Dog lovers protect their dogs, not set them up for failure or worse!*


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Since when did a smiley face indicate laughing?  I thought it was obvious that it was a general smiley to denote the tone of my post.
> 
> It takes quite a lot for animal control to up and take your dog. They do give warnings you know, at least the ones around here do. If you aren't smart enough to try and train your dog after getting a warning then the dog is better off in a better home. I have no problem reporting an issue if my neighbor can't respect me enough to try and resolve it without involving the authorities. It's not lack of tolerance, it's the owner's lack of respect that would cause such a thing to happen. They get what's coming to them, it's just sad the dog is being punished because the owner is a nitwit. I'm not going to sit there day in and day out listening to a dog bark constantly.
> 
> I don't know what the OP's dog is doing, but if it's enough for the neighbor to talk to her about it then it is a problem that needs to be addressed. If the neighbor calls A/C because the OP isn't willing to train her dog, then the OP brought it upon herself and I will have no sympathy for her, only her dog.
> 
> But of course I'm just some intolerant, crabapple "dog lover" while you're a saint who can't say anything wrong, so what do I know.


sorry dogs barking is fine with me. if it bothers you then it's your opinion too. actions have consequences.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> i bet if i have all the time of day to follow these nitpickers around i'd find they and their dogs broke ordinances too or at least not up to the standards of a "responsible" owner. fact is, sometimes dogs will do things even the best owners don't want. so instead being grouchy about it, think of the dog first. all i'm asking.


Responsible dog owners and lovers are thinking of the dog first. The question is why isn't the irresponsible owner thinking of her dog first?


----------



## codmaster

keiko said:


> just don't call yourself a dog lover, and if you do, then you might want to adopt the dog that was sent to the shelter thanks to like minded people like you


 
*Are you trying to be funny? (You can't be serious, can you?)*


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Oh oh! Another one! Where in the world did you read anything about irresponsible dog owners sending other people's dogs away? Where was it written that any of those complaning neighbors owned dogs and how did the barking dog ever become the neighbor's responsibility? And what makes you believe that the irresponsible owner had nothing to do with the consequences of what happened to their dog?
> 
> *Dog lovers protect their dogs, not set them up for failure or worse!*


then protect YOUR dog. and care enough about the OTHER guy's dog that you don't see the dog's quality of life diminished due to your hatred of its owner and your subsequent actions.


----------



## codmaster

keiko said:


> sorry dogs barking is fine with me. if it bothers you then it's your opinion too. *actions have consequences*.


 
*Exactly!* Excessive barking = an ACTION! 

Great to see that you have finally realized that!


----------



## Verivus

codmaster said:


> *Exactly!* Excessive barking = an ACTION!
> 
> Great to see that you have finally realized that!


Problem is she doesn't realize what she's even saying. lol.


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> then protect YOUR dog. and care enough about the OTHER guy's dog that you don't see the dog's quality of life diminished due to your hatred of its owner and your subsequent actions.


What does my supposed hatred of anybody have to do with this thread?


----------



## Falkosmom

Verivus said:


> Problem is she doesn't realize what she's even saying. lol.


That's a woman!?!


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> Problem is she doesn't realize what she's even saying. lol.


i'm a GUY. if the actions of dogs are the standard then just the indecent exposure laws alone would send them to doggy jail. 

see that's a joke just like your joke about shelters


----------



## Verivus

Falkosmom said:


> That's a woman!?!


No clue, lol. I figure Keiko is a girl name so I assumed.  My bad for assuming. Explains a whole lot now since I know you're a male.


----------



## codmaster

keiko said:


> then protect YOUR dog. and care enough about the OTHER guy's dog that you *don't see the dog's quality of life diminished* due to your hatred of its owner and your subsequent actions.


 
Are you saying that without EXCESSIVE BARKING, a dog's "quality of life" is diminished?

Could you please explaing your "thinking" and how you have come to that conclusion?

I suspect that your "reasoning" to reach that conclusion will be fascinating, to say the least!


----------



## Falkosmom

Verivus said:


> No clue, lol. I figure Keiko is a girl name so I assumed.  My bad for assuming. Explains a whole lot now since I know you're a male.


:rofl:


----------



## codmaster

keiko said:


> *i'm a GUY.* if the actions of dogs are the standard then just the indecent exposure laws alone would send them to doggy jail.
> .............


 
No kidding???????????????????????????


----------



## keiko

Verivus said:


> No clue, lol. I figure Keiko is a girl name so I assumed.  My bad for assuming. Explains a whole lot now since I know you're a male.


why you think i have a GSD. gotta chase the girls away especially with a protective bitch! LOL!!!!


----------



## Falkosmom

keiko said:


> why you think i have a GSD. gotta chase the girls away especially with a protective bitch! LOL!!!!


Somehow I don't think you need a protective bitch to chase the girls away.


----------



## Verivus

Sigh. And here I thought you were just a bone-headed female. Now that I know you're a male this isn't worth my time anymore. Adios.


----------



## Falkosmom

Verivus said:


> Sigh. And here I thought you were just a bone-headed female. Now that I know you're a male this isn't worth my time anymore. Adios.


There are some things that you just can't fix.


----------



## keiko

Falkosmom said:


> Somehow I don't think you need a protective bitch to chase the girls away.


it helps!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dainerra

keiko said:


> i don't find a dog being sent to a shelter funny one bit! shame on you!


I don't find someone who lets their dogs create problems funny either. Every owner who does things like this makes it harder on ALL dog owners.
Have you ever tried to rent with a dog? Especially a large dog? Even more a GSD???? It's dang hard. Why? Because so many people don't bother to train their dogs.

My dogs would be happy to bark every time the neighbors get in their car. It's parked 20' from my living room window. I still know because the dogs walk over and look out the window when she comes outside. It did take a couple days for them to accept her because she just moved in (rental house). After that, all was well. They even know her friends cars, but will alert bark if someone new comes to visit. 

A few neighbors ago? They had the landlord (same guy who owns my house) reconsidering allowing dogs!! That dog barked at every car that went by. We live on a busy highway! When I was asked, I agreed that the dog barked too much. Sure it was only 3 or 4 barks at every car. Multiplied by dozens of cars every day it really adds up. 

I have a U-shaped driveway, my yard is behind that with a drainage ditch inbetween. My dogs would LOVE to bark at people who walk through the driveway, after all it's my property. But, there are no sidewalks so I don't let the boys bark. They will go to the door or window and watch and they will alert if the person crosses the ditch into the yard. 

The problem with dogs that bark at everything that walks by is that they are no longer a deterrent to criminals. Criminal is casing the neighborhood. He chats with your neighbor "wow, I'm thinking of buying a house down the street. Does that dog bark all the time?" Neighbor "Yes, we just ignore him." So the guy knows that your home is a potential target because no one will pay attention to your barking dog.
My house? If the dogs start barking, the neighbors come over to check. They know that my dogs don't bark at just anything. They aren't allowed to bark at the deer when they wander through at night. They've learned that the deer aren't a big deal. 
They know that if they stand in the back yard and bark at the squirrels, they will be brought inside. Again, playing is fine but if it gets too loud then inside you go. (I do allow them to get as loud as they want when I'm out with them.)


----------



## jakes mom

jakes mom said:


> I don't like my dogs barking at people just walking past the house. If they hang around or come up the drive - that's a different matter.
> ______________
> Sue


The reason I personally find this important is one day some years back, I was in the yard with my GSD when a local man who has some sort of mental disablilty suddenly came into view on the pavement outside our house - he was just walking to the local shops. Our dog saw him and barked furiously - the poor man practically jumped out this skin and ran straight into the road to avoid him - even though our dog was safely behind a high gate. 

I was just so grateful there wasn't a car driving down the road. 
___________
Sue


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ya know the supermoon is over, the gravitational 'pull' must have affected some posters anger issues


----------



## GSDolch

keiko said:


> what i'm saying is because of your "principles" and lack of "accommodation" you just turned a dog's life upside down. kill free shelter. please. whatever makes you feel better.



No, sweety, the OWNERS did. They are the ones responsible. AC isn't going to just take a dog away on the first go. They give chances to fix things and if the owners wont...then that says a lot about the owners.

I see that the answer is *yes* to all of my questions I asked you.


----------



## GSDolch

JakodaCD OA said:


> ya know the supermoon is over, the gravitational 'pull' must have affected some posters anger issues


It takes a lot to get me angry. Blunt...maybe some underling attitude, but not angry lol.

The moon was beautiful!! Even Mr. Buddy Muddy McScruff (my little mutt) who never notices anything noticed it!

No barking at it though.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

keiko said:


> i dislike irresponsible dog owners who send other people's dog away without some accountability or feeling of remorse.



No one ever "sent the dog away"...they reported a dog that was violating city ordinances because of an irresponsible owner, and due to the owner's negligence, the dog was TAKEN away to *hopefully* go to a home where someone cares to spend time with their dog rather than allowing it to entertain itself at the window.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Keiko.....are you the kind of person that thinks your kids life is diminished if your kid can't run around the restaurant screaming and throwing food at other guests and the waitress? Since you have no care towards your neighbors that see you every day, I was just assuming you wouldn't care about the strangers next to you that left their kids at home to have a romantic meal....


----------



## bunchoberrys

This is a pic of my front yard.










I am literally less than 1 block away from my kids school. I have TONS of traffic up and down my sidewalk. Trust me, it is worth the time to train. Kane knows the difference from someone on the sidewalk, from someone on my driveway and or my walkway. Also, he can see people through the fence in my backyard. Once again, he knows the differece between the people who come and landscapes the neighbors grass on both sides of my house each week to someone such as the meter reader (they are different each month) so he will give out 1 or 2 barks, as if to say (hey, I'm here). Training is key. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Twyla

First, I want to admit I have been wrong about something. I've been patting myself on the back about the barking limited to alert barks for those in the yard and directly in front of the house. Fact is my 2 shouldn't be barking about people walking directly in front of my house either. Training has begun to take care of that as well. Thank you to those who mentioned that. Fact is, it's just training... and it gives me even yet another excuse to spend more time with my 2 

FWIW for those with barking neighbors now, I had posted a thread a bit ago about the barking neighbors and a solution I had found that so far has worked. It meant a few $$ from me but other then the lack of training, the dogs are taken care of so I wanted to avoid the AC is possible. I bought a Sonic Egg at Petsmart, took about 4 days, but so far so good. The dogs are not barking nonstop any longer. If this proves to be temporary AC is the next step.


----------



## OriginalWacky

Ya know, I don't train my dogs not to bark. BUT, if they are barking and I know it isn't somebody coming into our yard etc? I call them away from the window, or fence and stop them. Koshka rarely barks anyway so it's a non-issue, and Krissie is willing to stop once we acknowledge. Now, Krissie does bark like mad when the neighbor gets in and out of his car (RIGHT next to our yard) but he stops and pets her and talks to her, and I'm right there to keep her from going off the deep end when he's ready to go inside or drive away. The big thing for me is that I don't have any neighbors complaining about their barking, and if they did, I might tell them to check themselves, since other dogs nearby bark far more than mine do. 

If Krissie stops calming down when I tell her to, then we'll implement some training about a limit to where she's allowed to bark, but until then, if she feels like barking at people walking by, riding bikes down our street, or getting in and out of cars next door, I'm not going to worry about it. If we ever get a complaint, we'll determine if it's valid or not, and go from there.


----------



## Lakl

Wow, I can't believe I read ALL of that! Of all the back and forth, I have to admit that I was rather surprised-and maybe I missed it-that not one post offered any advice to the OP on HOW to train their dog to stop barking at people walking by.

So many boasted about how well trained their dogs are, but offered no tips whatsoever. To me, it was apparent the OP didn't think it WAS something they could train, but perhaps I skewed it. Maybe they would have hung around if people had made some suggestions along with the insults of being a bad owner and having a bad dog.

Here's an example:

A lot of people become desensitized to their dogs and the barking and what an annoyance it can be to outsiders. It may seem like a difficult chore to tackle, but as long as you are consistent, you can build a better relationship with your dog AND your neighbor. Here is how I work with my dogs...blah,blah, blah. (I would offer tips, but not something I've ever had an issue with).

I find that people are often more receptive of differing opinions when they're not made to feel like garbage. Just my thoughts...


----------



## selzer

Litz said:


> When someone insults my dog I feel like they are insulting one of my kids, and I take offense to that. One of my neighbors came out last night and said, "Can't you train your dog [GSD] better so that she knows to not bark when people walk by your house?" I reply, "She and I are both more comfortable around people we know, so if you're willing to gather everyone in the neighborhood and bring them over to our yard everyday I'm sure she'll get to know you and won't bark as much. Short of that, I'll have to trust her instincts on who's a stranger and who's a friend."
> 
> He then goes on to say how his uncle raise Shepherds and how they were all so great and didn't bark and were totally obedient. Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Yeah, I get it that my dog isn't Rin-Tin-Tin, but she is a **** fine dog, extremely sweet and loving, and does not have a mean bone in her. So what if she barks when strangers walk by? Even when she is barking at the window she will immediately come to me when I call her, so I don't see this as a big deal.* I know I could change this habit, but it would take a lot of time and would take me finding a lot of people that she doesn't know to come by the house, meet her, etc. in order for her to be totally desensitized*... and I don't know that even that will completely change her. She's a very alert girl, and I love her. Just frustrating.
> 
> End rant


Na, she said she could train the dog dog but she didn't want to be bothered. Giving advice about how to train her dog would be unsolicited advice and she would then be really angry and annoyed with us. 

What she wants to hear is what an old fuddy-duddy her neighbor is for complaining about her dog. Sometimes we just can't give everyone what they want.


----------



## chelle

Lakl said:


> Wow, I can't believe I read ALL of that! Of all the back and forth, I have to admit that I was rather surprised-and maybe I missed it-that not one post offered any advice to the OP on HOW to train their dog to stop barking at people walking by.
> 
> So many boasted about how well trained their dogs are, but offered no tips whatsoever. To me, it was apparent the OP didn't think it WAS something they could train, but perhaps I skewed it. Maybe they would have hung around if people had made some suggestions along with the insults of being a bad owner and having a bad dog.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> A lot of people become desensitized to their dogs and the barking and what an annoyance it can be to outsiders. It may seem like a difficult chore to tackle, but as long as you are consistent, you can build a better relationship with your dog AND your neighbor. Here is how I work with my dogs...blah,blah, blah. (I would offer tips, but not something I've ever had an issue with).
> 
> I find that people are often more receptive of differing opinions when they're not made to feel like garbage. Just my thoughts...


I think LAT was brought up. I think many people took great offense to the OP being seemingly unwilling to work with the issue. It sure took off from there. The bad owner/bad dog thing.. yeah, I didn't like that.

Seems a lot of personal feelings got involved! As I said before, I think people's personal experiences really played into the emotion (read: ANGER) on this thread.

Here's what my mutts do when they think someone is on property: (ignore the first 18 seconds.)





 
I don't mind their reaction one single bit. (Someone pulled into my drive and backed out to get turned around.)

Too bad the OP hasn't been back.


----------



## Lakl

selzer said:


> Na, she said she could train the dog dog but she didn't want to be bothered. Giving advice about how to train her dog would be unsolicited advice and she would then be really angry and annoyed with us.
> 
> What she wants to hear is what an old fuddy-duddy her neighbor is for complaining about her dog. Sometimes we just can't give everyone what they want.


I didn't interpret it that way at all. To me it seemed that she thought that what it would take to train this behavior out of her dog was more than she could tackle.

"Unsolicited advice" is amusing... I guess the insults were solicited? This thread became useless rather quickly and is a poor reflection of the purpose of this forum. Like the OP, I'm just gonna step away...


----------



## selzer

No matter what you do, someone will take offense. If someone comes on raging about their neighbor suggesting she train her dog, the correct response (in the POV of the original poster) is to to agree that the neighbor is such a jerk and the OP should immediately slash all four of his tires. 

If you take it that she feels that training the dog not to bark is overwhelming and you give her some pointers, you are not agreeing that the neighbor is a jerk and therefore, you are in the other camp, an enemy, and your advice is a put down.


----------



## Caitydid255

Dainerra said:


> The problem with dogs that bark at everything that walks by is that they are no longer a deterrent to criminals. Criminal is casing the neighborhood. He chats with your neighbor "wow, I'm thinking of buying a house down the street. Does that dog bark all the time?" Neighbor "Yes, we just ignore him." So the guy knows that your home is a potential target because no one will pay attention to your barking dog.


We actually had this happen in my parents neighborhood about 5 years ago. The neighbor had a lab that never stopped barking, people walking on the road, cars, etc. Someone ended up robbing the house, and when the police came around to ask if we heard anything our response was the same as every neighbor "we heard the dog barking but it always barks so we thought nothing of it." 

I find it incredibly rude to have a dog constantly bark. Our neighbor across the street has two labs that bark 24/7. Other neighbors have approached them and requested for them to help curb the behavior, nothing has worked. We have had one neighbor put their house on the market as their children were unable to sleep. I would hate to see something bad happen to the dogs and don't want them to go to the pound, but I'm to the point where I would pay money to have them stop. I admit that my two bark when they first see my elderly neighbor and I am trying to correct the behavior, and I have made progress with the help of our neighbors in retraining the behavior. To make someone else suffer because you refuse to train your dog how to act like a proper K9 citizen is just as wrong as blasting loud music 24/7. 

From reading the thread I do not believe OP is allowing her dogs to bark 24/7, nor does she seem to be careless about the situation. Her neighbor insulted her dogs and her, and could have handled the situation much better. Instead of insulting, the neighbor could have asked if there was anything they could do to help lessen the barking. I understand the frustration over barking dogs, but that does not give you an excuse to act like an A$$.


----------



## Dainerra

Lakl said:


> I didn't interpret it that way at all. To me it seemed that she thought that what it would take to train this behavior out of her dog was more than she could tackle.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I think most people interpreted it as Selzer did. She stated the very method that I used to train my dog (getting help from friends to come over) but that she didn't want to be bothered.
> So, I saw it as everyone giving their opinions on why it was important that she DO bother.
> 
> It doesn't take a dog barking 24/7 to be annoying. But a dog that barks even a couple barks at EVERYTHING that passes by can get super old. Also, as someone who DOES what my dogs to bark at something suspicious, it's useless to me! If they barked at people on the sidewalk, the neighbors mowing their lawn, someone going to get their mail, etc how would I even know that something was going on myself? I'm too lazy to want to get up and check the window every time the dogs bark  It was much easier to teach them what I wanted them to bark at and not have to worry about the rest.
> It also has the bonus of them not barking at random things when I'm not at home to tell them to stop.


----------



## damaya

I think I read all of this thread (including the OP), and as hard as it was I got through it. I didn't see that anyone else had actually posted any city ordinance pertaining to nuisance dogs. Everyone of you that live in a city should be able to find out what your town says specifically if you would take the time. Would this not be more educational than just "guessing" at it? Below is a cut and paste of mine.

(13)"Public nuisance." Any animal which:
(a)Molests passersby or passing vehicles;
(b)Attacks other animals;
(c)Trespasses on school grounds;
(d)Is repeatedly at large;
(e)Damages private or public property;
(f)Barks, whines, or howls in an excessive, continuous, or
untimely fashion.

10-202. Noisy dogs prohibited. No person shall own, keep,
or harbor any dog which, by loud and frequent barking, whining, or howling,
disturbs the peace and quiet of any neighborhood. (1989 Code, ? 3-202)

We have the luxury of living on 5 acres inside the city (not a luxury during the mowing season), but still have neighbors. If our dog is inside he will "alert" when he hears a car coming up the driveway by going to the front room of the house. He will bark when someone comes on the front porch. Outside he will approach when a car pulls in. Not bark, but approach. He does not bark at the dozens of dogs that are "fenced for life" on our walks. Even though they bark from the time they see us until we pass. I honestly think that is just because of their lack of exposure to anything. People or dogs. Sad but true. I don't think these are necessarily nuisance dogs as much as they are lonely dogs. 

When I first built our house there was a neighbor to the rear of our house whose dog was chained up in the furthest corner of their property which happened to be as close to mine as possible. This dog barked at leaves blowing, grass growing, people, cars, other animals all the time. Yes it was annoying. At the time I worked a rotation shift, and the dog did this day or night. It was a big dog with a big bark. I used to call them at any hour of the morning just to say "your dog is barking". This was a nuisance dog. They got the message and the dog was kept inside for a while. He has since been moved outside again, and while the barking continues it does not seem as bad as it once was. Maybe it's a different dog. I don't know. The lady had once told me "it's my son's dog, and he rarely stays here anymore, and all I do is feed it." Icon can lay at night in his crate and listen to it, and never make a sound. (Good boy) 

When he alerts he has a totally different bark than if he is barking at one of the cats on the back porch. At this point the moment I call his name he leaves the cat alone, and the barking stops. (Good boy again) He also has a different bark if he hears our car pull in, and knows he is about to see my wife or I. 

One of my points is that when he is barking at the cat I redirect his focus to get him to stop and he does. If he is quietly laying in the living room at night and "alerts" we will check it out, and I tell him good boy. Dogs have different barks for different occassions. The owner should recognize and address this. 

The other point is that if you have an ordinance on nuisance dogs, and make a complaint. You are not "suing" someone. They will go to local court, and if found guilty pay the maximum fine of 50.00. Repeat offenders will continually get the same fine until the judge takes a more severe action. 

Somebody else post an ordinance from your town I would like to see it.


----------



## Mrs.K

Mine are generally quiet dogs. I don't like loud dogs. The neighborhood is quite terrorized by the neighbors dogs and so I try to keep mine down. If they are outside in the frontyard and strangers pass by, they don't bark. They don't bark at cats or cars either. They sometimes bark at other dogs but 80% of the time they don't. So mine do not bark excessively at all and I always ask the neighbors to tell me if they are too loud, if they bark excessively when I'm at work (two are home, one goes with me) and so far none of the neighbors complained. 

Sometimes Indra jumps on the tree stump, looks over into the next yard and starts barking but as soon as I see her doing that, I call her inside. It's common courtesy. 

However, that being said, now that Nala is in standing heat, Yukon howls at night because both dogs are separated and he is lovesick beyond means. So this is something I have to deal with right now. I try to keep him quiet and thank the lord it'll be over soon. It's irritating, especially late at night when everything is quiet it's so much louder. So I do my darndest to keep it down. 

It is also a matter of professionalism. You don't want to be the nuisance in the neighborhood. It is very unprofessional and doesn't look good if you can't keep your dogs quiet and under control.


----------



## pfitzpa1

damaya said:


> Somebody else post an ordinance from your town I would like to see it.


Here you go, not sure what the point is though, we all know most towns have noise ordinances, we don't know if the OP's town has, that's something she should be aware of herself.

The keeping or maintenance, or the permitting to be kept or maintained upon any premises owned, occupied, or controlled by any person of any animal or animals which by any frequent or long continued noise, shall cause annoyance or discomfort to a reasonable person of normal sensitiveness in the vicinity is unlawful.
Criteria defining a violation of the noise ordinance:
any animal noise that disturbs three (3) or more residents residing in separate residences adjacent or in close proximity to any part of the property on which the subject animal or animals are kept or maintained.


On a separate note, I didn't see anything in the OP that indicated that the neighbor insulted her dog. The neighbor asked if the OP could train her dog not to bark , which seems like a very reasonable and neighborly thing to do. When you start a thread with a rant you are opening yourself up for emotional responses. If she had started the thread with "looking for advice on how to handle my dogs barking" I think we probably would not be at page 20.


----------



## damaya

pfitzpa1 said:


> not sure what the point is though,


To see how some other municipalities word their ordinances.


----------



## Lilie

Please...please..please, don't make me read through the entire thread. But I wanted to throw out there that if a person's dog barks all the time, nobody takes the barking as any type of alarm, just irritating noise. Just like a car alarm going off at Walmart. We hear them all the time, don't even look in that direction.


----------



## pfitzpa1

damaya said:


> To see how some other municipalities word their ordinances.


I meant w.r.t original poster.

It's interesting that my local ordinance is specific about 3 or more households being required.


----------



## damaya

With regard to the original poster - they seem to be long gone from this thread, and this train is already so far off the tracks I didn't think it mattered.

I would be interested in the wording of the town ordinance of the original poster also though.


----------



## GSDMUM

All of my dogs barked at people walking near our yard. Our trainers told us not to stop them from barking, as they are supposed to to warn us and we want that, but only to stop them from keeping on barking in a non threatening situation. After a minute or so we yell "enough" and they stop. If we let them out at night to pee and they start barking the are told to come in.

We had one situation where our new GSD was barking incessantly at the neighbor's dog and vice versa, with them escalating it into a fence fight through a chain link fence. The neighbor would call his dog away when he was home, and we would call ours away but they would get so into it they woudn't listen. In this case we coughed up almost $3,000 to put in an 8 ft privacy fence and that put an end to that and now it's peaceful.

As to other passers by, she listens very well and stops when we yell, "enough!"


----------



## GSDMUM

Just curious..Why is everyone BARKING at each other on these threads lately? Is the the huge full moon? (Sorry, but there seems to be more barking on here than the dogs are doing outside!:spittingcoffee:


----------

